# SEFC Amberley House Tunbridge Wells Part 13



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

New home...lots of luck to all of you x


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

omg a new home already, I think we chat 2 much

Honeypot   thats brilliant, Im hoping you will start a run of good luck on here now, congratulations

Butterfly, well done for having so many fertilize, hope et goes ok tomorrow

Bel I think its a complete **** take that you have to pay for your own documents an how on earth does it cost that much. They have a big file with all the notes so why cant they just give it to you to give to the next clinic, you have spent a fortune at the clinic an this is how they treat you, Im so sorry to hear about it, life is never easy is it 

Grejka try to stay relaxed, I know its easier said than done. I dont think 2 days will make that much difference but if you can hold out then I think it would be best to. You have waited this long so 2 more days shouldnt make that much difference an you want to believe the result when you get it. Hang on in there, you can do it. Im glad you had a lovely time in france and took your mind of things for a bit

Ladynecta   Af doesnt arrive but 4 days motorbiking round brittany, I am so jealous it sounds like my idea of fun. I didnt put my bike back on the road this year due to tx because If I got a bfp I would have to stop riding it but im really regretting that decision now. You go and have a lovely time and try not to worry about af

Lisa do you know when you are able to start tx again?

Hi to everyone else

Hazel x


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Morning all

Wow congratualtions honeypot that is fantastic newds re your BFP, how amazing!  That is really great news from an IUI cycle as well, we have not had much luck on here with IUI so it makes it even more amazing!

Grejka - how are you doing?  I think you should try to wait until OTD if you can, but I know how hard it is?

Hazel - I really think it is amazing what you are doing.  So when do you find out when you can start?

I have mny baseline scan booked for weds.  I am feeling about nervous now to be honest.  I really hope that I am ready to go again.  I had to take the northisterone for a week to bring on another AF so am waiting for that to arrive now, praying it comes before weds!

Anyway will be back later.

Lisa xx

PS - What is the plan for 18th and who is still available to come?


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hazel - so you are a fellow biker! Nice to know their are more girls like us out there! France trip is not til end of this month. Fingers crossed if AF does arrive it will not interfer with scan dates, think that I can manage to take injections whilst I'm away - would actually probably take my mind off it! Just go to wait and see, knowing my luck it will come at the most inconvenient time!  
What bike do you have? I was thinking about when (if) I'd have to give up the biking... 

Butterfly - good luck for today!  

Grejka - hope you are ok and not too stressed!  

Lisa - AF will arrive   try not to be worried or nervous, you know how stress affects us ladies


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

hi Girls, Sorry for not personal today but feeling really down. I am stupid and I coudnt wait and I done the test I done 1 normal and 1 digital one, both are negative so really really sad   My DH even doesnt know I done it .. sorry girls for sad post


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

grejka   when is your actual test date?  If your early then it might not be a true result?  Also was it first wee of the day?


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

oh Grejka          not sure what else to say


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh Greijka       don't give up all hope yet, maybe it is too early for a true result        

Hello Ladynecta and Hazel - I'm a fellow biker too, well only pillion these days. We've always had great trips riding round France on long weekends, it's a real bummer how the cross channel ferry and train services won't let you transfer tickets, we tend to book each ticket in separately now, as the same thing has happened to us.  Ladynecta hope timings work out ok for you so you get to do the biking and start tx too.  I'm sure injections wouldn't be too much of a problem. fingers crossed xx

Bel - wow that's a big fee just for copying notes, all these places are the same though aren't they.   and no, Mr R didn't use a scan to see where the embryos were being placed . . . don't they move around a bit anyway?

Just a quickie to let you know how things have gone.  Thank you all for your well wishes.  ET went well, both the embryologist and Mr R were pleased with the embryos, so now have one 8 cell grade 2 and 7 cell grade 1.5 on board (although Mr R says they nearly grade 1's).  So far five are available for freezing and I should phone tomorrow to see if any of the other catch up and can be frozen too.  Now I've just got to try to relax for a few days.  DP has been making me laugh, which hurt because I'm still a bit sore, then I started to worry that I would be shaking them about too much . . . do you think it matters?  Blimey i'm becoming paranoid aleady!!  

Be back soon, Greijka big   for you xxxx love to all


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

God, I haven't been on here for a few days and finding it hard to catch up - so sorry if I miss anyone!

Grejka - I'm so, so sorry that you got a BFN   .  But it may still be too early.  Did you use the first wee of the day?  You really HAVE to use the first wee of the day this early on, otherwise they don't work.  Hoping and praying you will get a BFP on Weds   X

Butterfly - wow, fab news!  Finally, after everything you've been through!  Great embryoes, I hope they are snuggling down as I speak  .  Don't worry about laughing, apparently nothing can push them out, if anything laughing will help because of the hormones you will be releasing  .  So stay happy and positive for your little beans X  

Bel - I didn';t have a scan at ET, apparently it can damage them?

Honeypot - OMG congratulations!!!  That's amazing news, and good to hear some more on here at last  .  Can I ask why you decided to try IUI after having your DD with IVF?  Sorry to be nosey!  It's so great that IUI worked for you though X

Dezert - I had a full on period whilst stimming!    They told me I wouldn't have, but I did!  Apparently until your ovaries start 'doing something' (growing lots of follies), anything can happen, your body can bleed if it wants to!  So don't worry, I got a BFP on that cycle!  

Good luck to everyone starting out now - waspey etc.  Hoping we have some more BFP's on here soon! X

Well, I had a traumatic weekend with brown spotting and stomach cramps again   .  Spent 6 hours in A&E trying to get a scan as nowehere else open to speak to/see.  And after waiting all that time, they wouldn't even scan me as it was the weekend!    But the spotting and cramps have stopped now (thank god), so hoping I don't have any more scares, as I was just starting to relax a bit as nearly 13 weeks now.  I get the feeling this pregnancy is gonna make me a nervous wreck all the way through!  But I have my 12 week scan tomorrow, so will get to see my baby again and praying that everything is ok .  I just can't wait to see it now.  I think the scare was a reaction from coming off the progesterone pessaries  , but SEFC told me it was just a coincidence   .

Love and babydust to all XXX


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

lisa wow your baseline is on wed. Im sure you would know if you didnt feel redy to start tx again so soon so just go for it, for once I hope af arrives, I have my follow up appointment on 6th july because I didnt want to bother doing anything before my holiday and my test results take at least 2 weeks. I do still have to book an appointment with the councellor though but I keep putting it off because I think its a waste of time but I suppose the sooner I do it the sooner it will be done

Ladynecta I have a Yamaha FZR 400 so nothing big, due to being short a 400 suits me because I dont struggle to touch the floor. I think I was being a bit silly not putting her on the road but after coming off a few years ago and breaking my pelvis in 2 places It made me a bit paranoid and I didnt want something to happen that would delay tx further. I might put her back on the road after my holiday though because I have to be realistic and think I could be stopping myself riding for years

grejka       Im sorry, try not to lose complete hope yet though as you have tested early. Like beachgirl said, was it the first wee of the day? 

butterfly yay another lady biker. congratulations on being pupo and having 5 for freezing thats really good news. Dont worry about laughing and shaking them about, im sure they were loving all those feel good hormones 

Hazel x


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

luci sorry I posted at the same time as you I think. Im sorry to hear about your scare. Its so exciting having the scans and seeing your baby  everything is ok. Im sure once you are into your second trimester you may start to relax abit about it all but im sure as it gets closer to the birth you will start to worry again. Just try to relax and enjoy it, you worked hard enough to get pregnant now its all the fun stuff

Hazel x


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Butterfly + Hazel - another biker! Think we may have to arrange a FF bike ride! Do your partners ride too?? I'm supposed to be going out tonight for a short ride with another lady biker who's just passed her test tonight as shes quite nervous - but weather has turned a bit so may have to leave it... I have a Honda CBR600RR, I'm quite small too and can only just touch the floor, but my DP and friends all ride 1000's so felt like a 600 was a reasonable compromise 

Butterfly - glad all was good with ET [fly]pupo![/fly]  when is OTD?

Hazel - I can understand why coming off would make you tuck the bike up for a while, but its so much fun I think you should try again!  stay positive about Tx though! It's not hard to tuck your bike away again when you need to... Have you got to see the counsellor at SEFC (Vicki) I met her and she was really nice, actually brought up a something I hadn't thought of and I usually think things over soo much. I thought seeing her was going to be a bit of an obsticale I had to get passed, but actully found it really reasuring and a positive thing to have done.

Luci - I hope everything is ok, I'm sure it will be, but I realise that is easy to say from this side of the fence. Tommorrow should be fantastic!


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Grejka...please don't give up hope yet as it is sooooo early that it may not show yet. You have to use the first wee of the day and 14 days post ET and 16 days post IUI ( hopes thats right..well thats what I have been told). I actually used one of those posh new digital ones this time as I did not want the whole thing of is there a line? hard dark is the line?? etc etc...it is written in black and white ...but very harsh when you see two words rather than the one! I have had my fair shair of negatives in my time. 

Can't remember who asked...sorry and the messages have gone off my screen...Luci Lu I think!!...the reason that we moved from IVF to IUI is because Mr R thought I would be better more natural . I had 4 ICSI cycles and then 10 IUIs to concieve my daughter. I had a biochemical on two icsis and then also one IUI and then had a 9 week m m/c on IUI 7 and then conceived my daughter on IUI 10. We have been so lucky that it has taken just two cycles this time (but I only have a test to go on ...and very early days indeed!) I have the viability scan on 21st July so I will let you know. 

Luci Lu....good luck tomorrow ...I hope that it all goes ok for you and that the spotting is a reaction to coming off the 'bullets'. 

I hope that everyone's treatment is going ok...

Love HP


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Luci - thanks for that. I'm glad to hear it happened to someone else too. I was just freaking out as it was much heavier than I've ever had before. Fortunately, it has all quietened down now. Of course, now I'm worried about OHSS, as I'm very bloated and getting some pain down there. Have a scan tommorow, so will find out soon enough. As for bleeding during PG, my friends sister had bleeding pretty much all the way thorugh her pregnancy, with many trips to A&E - all turned out well, she has a lovely little boy now.

grejka -  for you. But everyone is right, you can't tell until OTD and early morning pee.

Babydust to all


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks girls   I dont know what I will do without all of you!!
Tomorrow I will do next test. So please still be with me


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Morning all

Grejka - I really feel for you and understand totally what you are feeling and going through right now.  I know its horrible but don't lose hope, you may still get the postive result tomorrow on the OTD you don't know?

Luci - So sorry to hear about your scare   that everything is ok for you on the scan today.  I reckon it could well be a reaction to coming of those pessaries though, because they are progesterone and you lining may well have been too thick so some just came away.  Let us know how the scan goes today.

Hope you are all well will be back later to post again.

Lisa xx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Oh Grejka       .I really wanted this to work for you   Testing early is a real s**t as you still never really know what's going on and you end up testing everyday until OTD    

I will be back later when I have more time

Bel
XXX


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Just sending lots of     to Grejka and hope that today bought you some different news xx

xx HP


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Honey Pot, ladynecta, Lucy, Poppykit, Waspey, Irishgirlie, dezert72, Hazel*  thank you so much and please stay still with me and  I still have hope that tomorrow test will be positive for me  
If not what shall I do... Shall just repaet one more day on Wednesday?? Oh God help me please  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Grejka - I'm   for you     stay strong, you can do it! x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello Ladies, I still not belive but test was positive   I done the digital one and shown 1-2 pregnant  
Thanks everyone for all kind and suporting words


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Grejka that is absolutely fantastic news..I am so delighted for you.   

Honeypot - huge congrats on your BFP too.

Gotta dash now but I'll be in touch Grejka xx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Grejka - WOW! Well done! 

[fly]YIPPEE! [/fly]


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry not to have been on here recently - but remembered it's Grejka's test day.

Must dash to work but HUGE congratulations Grejka   fantastic news

Also congratulations to Honeypot  

After a run of negative results on here - what wonderful news for you both this week   So pleased for both of you - it gives us all hope that this can work!


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Grejka -   congrats!! that's such good news. So happy for you.

As for me I had a scan this morning after a week of stimming, 8 follies on right ovary and 11 on the left. Lining was 7.6mm, Sherry said it needs to be at least 8. Follies are various sizes 1 at 19mm, few at 18mm and a few smaller which should hopefully plump up in time for EC on Monday. Can't wait to get the wee things out, am bloated up like a balloon!! Have another scan Friday.

Baby dust to all


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

FANTASTIC            
Grejka you absolute star.I am so so so so happy for you and your DH. Now is the begining of the most wonderful journey for you both        
It just goes to show that those 2 days makes all the difference in testing.
                      
Dezert that's a wonderful amount of follies and they seem to be a good size.
Dawn how are you doing during your 2ww.Keeping sane I hope  
Hello everyone else...lets hope it's catching  

I finally got my consultation appointment at ARGC.August 24th so just under 7 weeks to wait.Pooh !! I am still waiting for AF to show after my abandoned cycle.I am not sure how long after stopping the stimming it will be.Does anyone know ??

Bel
XXX


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all

Wow Grejka - I am so pleased for you that is great news.  I am hoping and praying it will be me next time dont think I could go through the upset again.

Dezert - I was there this morning too for my baseline scan I must have seen you?  What time were you there?  I was on my own and wearing a navy skirt and coral coloured top, dressed ready to do back to work!  

I had my baseline scan with Sherry and am already to go again no activity at all going on.  So the injections start tonight!  What joy!

Hope everyone else well

Lisa xx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Grejka -  YAY a !!!  Well done you!  You so deserve it  !  See, it was just to early to test the other day wasn't it?!  So glad it turned into a BFP, I'm not surprised though, you had such good embies!  It feels weird doesn't it?  R u scared to do anything?  Congrats to you and dh, have you told anyone yet?  Sending you lots of babyglue to help your baby stick around and hope you have a stress free 8 months of pregnancy! XXX 

Lisa - wow, starting again already?!  GOOD LUCK.  Hope this time is your time, and that we are on a BFP roll now! X

Bel - glad you got your appt through, shame it's such a wait though  .  Hope it goes quickly for you.  Think my af showed up less than 2 weeks after abandoning, but I know it can take months.

Dezert that all sounds good!  Good luck for your EC, hope you get lots of juicy eggs X

I had my 12 weeks scan yesterday (although I'm 13 weeks today  ).  I saw baby again and it has grown so much!  I couldn't belive it, it looks really big and like a 'proper' baby now!  Got a brilliant scan photo which is so clear.  It's doing really well, is completely average size for it's age, so brilliant.  I saw it moving around and it even flipped over!  There is still a small pool of blood in my uterus, which could explain the bleed the other day.  But nothing to worry about apparently.  I went public yesterday and told everyone and announced it on ********!  It felt so good!  I don't have to hold my belly in now!!! Can't wait to start feeling it now so I know it's doing ok!

Hoping there are lots more BFP's to follow on here XXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just popping on to say congratulations to Grejka on your BFP x x x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Girls, Thank you so much for being here for me!!!!!!!   I am in big shock still so I cant write anything sensible...

Lucy - could you help me and write me more about my diet or  anything you know what I should or not... etc

Fingerss crossed for all of you


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah.....go Grejka go.........good on you girlie......xxxxx  

      Oh so happy for you.......oh so happy........what date is your scan??

x HP


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*HoneyPot* - Thank you  My 1st scan is 4th of August. Maybe you can also help me? What shall eat, drink, viatmins ect now??


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Girls


Luci Lu - Fab news about your scan!! 

Dezert 72 - All sounds promising....the follies need to cook alittle longer!


Grejka - As for the diet...well I am carrying on as normal! Best not to eat soft cheese, pate, packed salad, coleslaw, prawns etc, too much tea and coffee...raw eggs...and you should have your meat well done if you eat meat?? Drink lots of water and listen to your body as it knows what to do! I have to say I have eaten prawns, crab and had coleslaw...oh and smoked bacon and smoked salmon all supposed to watch!! They also say not too much tuna (three times max a week I think..but best check that..all to do with mercury levels. ) There are some really good books on pregnancy diet available on www.amazon.co.uk. You only need Folic acid or some pregnancy vitamin (avoid all others even if folic acid in them as can have harmful things)

x HP


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Well Grejka I suppose the only advise I would give is not to obsess with what you should or not do.We I.V.F'ers do tend to do that with everything we eat and everything we do and that is because we have been watching every minute of every day waiting for signs and symptoms.Honeypot is very correct with the 'what not to eat' list but basically these things are only 'bad' because they are foods that are common with food poisoning (apart from the tuna/mercury thing) .Just make sure that everything you eat is fresh and well cooked and all is good   If I could recomend anything then it would be Yoga.Simply because it keeps you kind of active and strengthens your body and mind.I did it when pregnant with Lilly and I really could never get the relaxation/hippy side of things but the classes really helped with the physical strength.

Bel
XXX


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Lisa - I was there about 8.30ish, sitting on the sofa directly behing the door, was with DH. Think I did see you, there was another lady in the waiting room too wearing a black dress. Good news that you are good to start again.


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

hello ladies and us dh's, i just wanted to say thanks for all the support and good wishes you have given us! and remember it will all eventually come to us all!!! best wishes to all. and a big thank you again for all the support you have given to my wife as im only a mere man! take care all! and good luck . grejka's dh


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi

Congrats to greijka and to honeypot again!!! lots of bfps on this board, long may it continue!!!   


Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Bel,* Hope it will go quickly for you That also give your body a good time to rest after last treatment  Yoga good idea!! Soon I am going to find where can I go? Maybe they have sometning in GP about it. Just before my first IUI I started normal yoga becasue I wanted to calm down a bit.. and I founded reallty really good but that place doesnt do pregnancy yoga so I have to find somewhere else 

*Lisa * - wow first inqection last night Just think that exactly in a month time you will be doing test  For a good start 

*Lucy* - so happy that your scan went well and you saw your beautifull baby !!!!!!
*
dezert72 * - Well done girl!!! I was feeling like a baloon too!! All the best on your EC 
*
Clottedcream* *ladynecta* - thank you so much  How are you? 
*
lizzylou* Thank you so mcuh I still dont belive it!
*irishgirlie * Thank you  And for you only 2 weeks till you big day  Have you got everything organised now? And hope to meet you after your honeymoon!!
*Honepot* - Thank you  and how are you feeling??


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Grejka - are you still on cloud 9?  Bet you and dh are so happy  .  And bless your dh coming on here to thank us!  

I am eating coleslaw and packed spinach if from supermarket - as most things from supermarket should be fresh and ok to eat.  All the information on the internet is very conflicting, I read that smoked things are fine to eat over here, but should avoid if abroad as prepared differently.  Really, the only things everyone agrees on not to eat are 'unpasteurised' stuff, basically stuff made from milk or eggs which aren't pasteurised - like camembert, brie, stilton.  And all pate's, even vegatarian ones, don't eat any of those, or liver.  Like Honeypot said, not too much tune, shark or marlin.  But soft cheese like philadelphia is fine.  They even say nuts are ok too, just don't eat them every day.  And make sure everything is cooked properly and be careful with left overs.  

With what to eat - lots of calcium, 3 portions of milk, cheese, yoghurt or eggs each day.  Lots of protein (which I find really hard as have gone off all meat!), some iron and your 5 a day.  Basically, a balanced, healthy diet.  But I am eating quite a bit of chocolate at the moment too as have gone off a lot of foods!  I only really like carbohydrates and fruit!  I am taking pregnacare plus omega, because I know I don't eat enough fish.  If you eat a lot, you don't really need an omega supplement.  Hope that helps!


I'm not totally sure if I can make the meet up now  .  I may be able to, but my friend is having a house warming party that day, not sure if it's a day or evening thing yet.  Ive got to go as I'm already missing her hen do and had to cancel at the last minute as I got dates wrong!  I will let you know.

Hope everyone else is ok   XXX


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Lucy* - I am really happy   I didnt know what "cloud 9" meeans I had to ask my DH, I thought thats maybe name of medicine   Its just I feel still strange I still dont belive Thank you so much again for all your help  You saying you are eating lots of chocolate? Is that for a girl?   I wanted also ask you Have you been sick yet? and when thats start? Did you take from the clinic picture of your embrions? They told me thats possible  I didnt want to do that till I am not sure...

*Lucy, Honepot * - Did you hear anything abut pregnancy and swine flu?? Is that really dangerouse for pregnancy?? Yesterday in our clinik they advise me to speak to my GP about it so I am going to today...They told me that its better if I even take another 2 weeks of sick because I work at school... My mum is coming to the airport tomorrow but I am not sure if I should really go to the airport so probably only DH will pick her up...

We read with DH that baby 4-5 weeeks is a size of a sezame seed 

I really want to recomend the digital tests!! They are much better then the other one!!!! Especially in early days!!!!! First 3 days the normal test didnt show me any line only digital test was positive.

Girls, Can we put now our names who can do 18th of July meeting?? Maybe if lots uf us cant we have to change the date?? 
 Hello to everyone and lots of    I am thinking of you!!! Have a good day! And lots of   for everyone!!!! xxx


----------



## sarahsm (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Girls

Grejka - congrats to you.

Luci-Lu sounds like you are def having a little girl -  

Must dash am really busy!  Good luck to all of you

Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Woo Hoo Grejka that's such fantastic news     I'm so happy for you    xxxx how are you feeling.

I've only been off the site for a few days and have three pages of messages to catch up on.  

Bel - good news about the ARGC appointment, it's always a relief when you finally get something sorted, 7 weeks will fly by xx

Luci-Lu - sorry to hear about your scare, but pleased that everything went well at the scan   how exciting to be able to see your little bean growing strong, take care of yourself xx

Lisa - good luck with the new tx, wow that's come round quickly  

Dezert72 - I felt really bloated too, just have too make sure you drink litres and litres of water, good luck for EC xxx

Hi ladynecta - how are you doing? I can't remember when you said you would be off to Brittany. Hope all works out fine with timing of AF etc. xx

Honeypot - how are you feeling - still really excited - it's great to have good news on this thread  

irishgirlie - how are the wedding plans coming along?

Sue - hello, hope you are well xx

I have just been trying to stay calm and relaxed, and not overanalyse what's going on.  I'm still a bit sore from the EC, which does make me worry that things weren't healed enough before ET.  I seem to be getting so bloated too, especially at night, and I wake up at least twice and can't even turn over because it hurts . . . do you think it could be the cyclogest, that's all I can think it must be, awful things!!!  

Still, I'm trying to stay happy and think positive thoughts.  I'm naturally a glass half empty kind of girl, can't help it always have been, so I am trying to curb those tendencies and think bright happy thoughts!    It's hard being at home all week, I'm used to a busy day in the office, but maybe I could get used to this lady of leisure role.  Probably best not to suggest that to DP   xx  

I spoke to the embyologist on Tuesday, and one of the embies started to die during the freeze process, so we now have four in storage, but that's still a bonus as far as I'm concerned.  OTD date is 19th July, it still seems like such a long way off.

Big hello's to anyone I've missed, Love to everyone xxx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Sarah* - Thank you very much  

*butterflyblue* - Thank you so much  I wish you all the best for 19th!! 
Well done for being positive  !!! Thats very important!! Remember about pineapple juice and try to be busy so you will not have time to think about it!! Meet friends and talk to them but not about it I know its hard but I think is better like that, thats help to take minds off that, go for little walks to the park or shopping etc I was really busy at my waiting time... I was eating also lots of ice- cream (milky one) thats helps as well ...


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies

A late lunch for me today; too much work!!! And i am working tonight, and tomorrow night.,..so i have missed on all your news. I am sorry

First; Congratulations to: Honeypot and Grejka!!WOW!!! I have hope too..now i have seen it happen here   

Hello Everyone - Sorry this lunch break is not that long...will do personals another time

Luci - How do you feel? I will read the page again..i am a bit lost.

As for me; I was told to start taking Microgynon on last month's cycle. Started it but when it came to booking the appt...there were none so had to stop taking them..bleed and wait for this month's now. I was angry, as i had set my mind to it...but maybe it was meant to be like that. Now all the bloods that would have been ok, have expired and we have to redo them  . Anyway..sorry to spoli the mood...but i am pleased for both of you; BFPs. All the best for the remainder of the pregnancy


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Mombasqueen - Oh no, poor you!  I would be very angry and upset about that.  I remember whenever I couldn't get an appointment as soon as I thought I would be able I cried my eyes out!  Because it's just so frustrating when you've waited so long isn't it?!  But soon your dream will come true and you will forget all about everything you had to go through to get there completely.    I am fine thank you, I have had no sickness at all!  Just another scare recently (the spotting and cramps), but all was confirmed as fine at the scan  .

Grejka - what did the doctor say about swine flu?  I don't know anything about it and pregnancy.  And I also work in a school so have been worried!  The clinic said I could get a picture of the embryoes, but I didn't want to until I knew either!  I haven't actually got them still.  I didn't get any sickness at all!  I thought I would be really sick as my mum and sister get really sick, but I haven't felt sick once!!!  They say you get more sickness with girls, so maybe it is a boy then!  Or maybe it's a girl, maybe not!  I really don't know.  I'm not having any weird cravings.  Most people start getting morning sickness at around 6-7 weeks.

Butterfly - it could be a bit of OHSS causing the bloating, so make sure you are drinking loads!  Try and keep up the PMA for your little bean/beans, I know it's hard though, especially as time goes on!  I hope the rest of the wait goes quickly for you and good luck   X

I have put up my scan pic as my picture.  I hope it doesn't upset anyone, if it does I really don't mind, I am happy to take it off.  Just send me a message if it upsets you.  But I hope it brings hope to you all instead!  

I'm going on a spa weekend with 2 girlie friends this weekend!  It will be lovely.  I won't be able to use suanas or spa's, but can relax and use the pool.  And I'm having a facial and a nail manicure!  And eating lots of nice food hopefully...mmm! X


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Mombasqueen * - Thank you so much  I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!

*Lucy * - Your baby is so so sweet!!!!!!!! I dont think I have ever seen such a cute scan picture  I will let you know later today what GP said because I asked my DH to talked to GP. When is something important (my DH have to make phone calls because I dont always understand everything..) Have a nice time with your girlfriends!!


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Luci - how amazing that you can see everything so clearly already. He/she looks like they're having a laid back snooze.... And I don't mind at all, it does make me feel positive about it all  

Had the final scan today, Marion reckons I should have a good 17 follicles for Monday. So, EC Monday at 9.30am. Anyone in the clinic on Monday? Thank god only a few more injections to go, def had enough of that. Bit worried about the sedative and talking nonsense!!  Still, sure DH is used to that from me!

Oh, what did you do with all the needles? Take them back to the clinic in that box thingy?


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*dezert72 * - good luck on Monday!!   And dont worry You will not remeber anything I only remeber moment when the doctor put needle in my hand and when I was eating biscuits   yummy  in recovering room after but that was nice!!! On My ET I apolpgised do The doctor for my behavior  but He was just laughing and said "dont worry you are a lady"  You can take the needles to the clinik I still have mine I forgot to take them.

*Lucy * - MY DH talked to GP but to be honest he didnt find out a lot..GP said its new thing and is hard to say how hurmful that can be fior a pregnancy. He siad only that they have lots of unwell yopung mothers and kids and GP wanted talk to MR W but coudnt find him and after all day of calling He decided he gave me 2 weeks off work because of that.


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

grejka I just want to say a massive congratulations thats brilliant news

Im sorry for no more personals today but I dont feel in a fit state. I recieved a letter this morning from sefc saying that I cant be an egg donor it came back in my test results that im a carrier for cystic fibrosis   im completely gutted. They made me pay up front as well so I have just spent a grand for nothing. I just feel an emotional wreck I truly believed that I was meant to help another couple have a child and I feel so bad I cant do that now as well as the expense of ivf I think we will only be able to manage to pay for 1 treatment. Dp now has to go for tests to see if he is a carrier as well im just praying that he is not. I think it was very unfair for sefc to just send it to me in a letter and then say it would be a good idea to have an appointment with mr R. I wont be able to get an appointment before my holiday and I need him to explain things to me about it. Poor dp didnt know what to do today as I had just told him it must be a letter confirming what we had decided and all of a sudden I just broke down in floods of tears, I am so so gutted. sorry about the me post but I will do more personals another day

Hazel x


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh Hazel I'm so sorry       I don't know what else to say to help make this awful feeling going away. What an awful way to be told news like that!  If you cannot get an appointment to see Mr R before your holiday at least speak to him on the phone, that way he may be able to explain what you need to know, and at least you will have all of the facts,  rather than fretting, and searching the internet, and maybe coming to the wrong conclusion.  Insist on speaking to him, once you get through to him I'm sure he will understand your concerns, it's just getting through the reception and secretary first!!  Better that than to spend your entire holiday worrying, I know how much you were looking forward to it    xxx  

Does the £1000 cover the blood tests etc?  I don't really understand how they can charge you for something you then cannot go through with.  I eventually got a credit note for my abandoned cycle, only after a further invoice for three scans of an abandoned cycle, and a complaint phonecall that is . . . bit cheeky.  Perhaps again a phonecall for them to clarify would be helpful?

Luci-lu - the pic of your little bean is so cute, I just so hope to have one too xx  Enjoy the spa weekend, sounds fab  

Grejka - try not to worry too much about swine flu, hard not to worry I know xx

desert72 - good luck for Monday.  Don't worry about the sedative, you won't remember anything xx

Naomie - how frustrating, I would have been upset too    the clinic does seem to be busy than ever doesn't it. 

I am feeling better today, to be honest I think it was a bit of constipation, sorry tmi   It's definately the damn cyclogest that caused it.  I'm still hurting from EC, but at least I'm not waking up in agony every few hours now.  But then that started me worrying that I hadn't recovered enough from EC before ET, and poor little embies have been in a stressed environment which they won't like.  Have been ok all week, but tears today, which isn't really like me    oh well, must stay positive, drink plenty, remember my brazil nuts and pineapple juice!!  

Best wishes, especially to you Hazel xxx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hazel       that is absolutly awfull news and nothing I say will make you feel better but just know we are thinking of you.
I can't believe Mr.R did not phone you personally with news like this, let alone finding out in a letter.The money is another matter and I am sure you will get that back ,minus the fees for the tests.Surley they can't have cost 1000.Shouldn't they be free anyway seeing as you are putting yourself forward for egg donation ?? 
Bel
XXX


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Hazel * -   I am really sorry to hear that news. I just dont know what to say... And you paid already £ 1000 thats a lot too. I really hope that in few days things for you take better perspetive and you will see another way   
I know I was writing about it a lot and I dont want to seems to be pushy I just want to remaind and give you hope and another option. I mentioned that I have contact to really well known doctor in Poland He made pregnant about 10 of my friends in very short time (3-4 monts). He is really famuse and really nice and really lucky The treatment there all together with hotel, flight cost about £ 2000 so its huge diffrence in money! I had that on mine mind if my NHS goes werent lucky. I am sorry again I dont want to be boring writing about that just wanted to say that there is much cheaper option and I can help with anyone wants me to find outr more! I know how hard its all of that and I will help if anyone wants me to


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello ladies - 

Sorry I haven't posted for so long.  Wonderful to hear that grekja and Honeypot are both pregnant and lovely to see Luci's scan photo ... makes me all emotional!  Big   to Hazel over not being able to be an egg donor.  

We've had a busy few months and things have been rather stressful.  We postponed our next cycle of treatment because of the upset when my Gran died.  We've recently put out house on the market as we hope to move.  There's been lots of interest and we were all set to go at one point, only for it all to fall apart.  Last week we had more bad news - DH is being made redundant.  Not sure how it leaves us regarding the house, but we still plan to do our next treatment cycle in August.  AF is here now so that should mean a baseline scan 4 weeks from now.

Best wishes to you all - especially to those of you doing treatment now.

Katy xx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't posted for a bit - really busy trying to sort out our new kitchen - my house is a hell hole at the moment!

Been a bit frustrated as I've been waiting on my rubella immunity test results and thought they had been lost as they were taking so long to come back!   Anyway - phoned docs this morning and I'M IMMUNE!! All I have to wait for now is AF,   and hope my trip to France (30th) doesn't mess things up  

I'm finding it hard to keep up with everyone on here, its seems like things are happening fast now - a right mixture of the good & not so good...

Hazel - have you spoken to Mr R yet? I'm shocked at how you've been treated!

Dezert - I hope all is going well today and you update us later!

Everyone - how are things with you?


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hazel - sorry to hear about the bad news  

Well, we had the EC today, all went well and we got 16 eggs (from 17 follies). I don't remember much after the needle went in, but I do remember being in pain during the collection and being told it's almost over. Don't remember going back to the room or Mr. R coming in to chat to us!! So now we are waiting for some  magic going on in the petri dish   Should hear from the clinic in the morning...

babydust to all


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Just got the call from the clinic, 13 eggs fertilised!! (out of 16) I'm really pleased. We should def be able to freeze some. Will have ET on Thurs at 11am. No mention of grade etc, I assume they tell you that at ET? Should I start with the pineapple and brazil nuts now? have done the first cyclogest, lovely stuff!

Have the week off, so am relaxing at home, just going to read my book in the garden, maybe dvd a bit later.

Roll on Thursday....


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

well done dezert72 thats great news! I bet you can't wait till thursday!


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Aah, well done Dezert!  That's a really good number  .  Bet you can't wait til Thursday now!  You having 1 or 2 put back?  Good luck, sending lots of dividing dust to your little embies   X  Ooh, and well, I started the juice and brazils straight away after EC to get your womb lining nice and comfy for them, but probably doesn't matter too much X

Katy - sorry about your dh's job  .  Not what you need right now, but hopefully your luck is being saved up for your next cycle  .  Good luck with the house and hope things aren't too stressful still X

Ladynecta - hope af arrives at a good time so you can get started! X

Hazel - so sorry to hear your news and how you have been treated by them  .  Poor you, it must be a lot to take in.  I hope you can find a way round the money situation so that you can have IVF and get your dream     X

Butterfly - when is your OTD?  Hope you are feeling more positive, there is no point worrying about things that you can't change or could have done anything about.  I'm sure that it won't have made any difference anyway.  Hope your little embies are settling in well     X

My spa weekend was very nice.  I was so tired yesterday though after lots of travelling and not having my usual weekend lie-ins!  I really need at least 9 hours a night now!!!  I was really pleased yesterday, cos the lady at the tesco checkout asked me when my baby is due!  I'm only 14 weeks, so not huge, but do have a definate baby bump.  I thought she was very brave asking that just in case I was just fat! 

Oh, and I'm afraid - I can't make it on Saturday now.  I don't know if anyone is still meeting up, but I've got a house warming party/bbq to go to which I can't miss as it's my best friend.  Hopefully I can come next time X


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

We'll hopefully have 2 put back. Apparently Mr R. did discuss with us after the EC but I don't remember a thing! I keep telling DH I'm a bit scared of having twins, but he thinks it's a breeze! men eh


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, thankyou so much for all your kind words, its such a help having everyone here to talk to 

Butterfly sorry to hear you have been a bit teary its prob all the hormones running round your system, try to stay positive   it all goes well for you and you have a positive result

Katy H sorry to hear dh has been made redundant but im glad you are still going to go ahead with your next tx

Ladynecta yay you are immune and all good to start

Dezert72 thats brilliant that 13 fertilised   you have lots to freeze

Lucy I cant believe you are showing already, the time is going so fast, Are you going to find out what you are having or leaving it for a suprise?

Grejka how are you feeling, I hope you are taking it easy, If my next tx fails I will definately be interested in talking to you about poland

Bel have you got an appointment yet at the new clinic or are you still waiting?

hi to everyone else I hope you are all well

As for me I managed to get mr R to call me so I spoke to him today and has made me feel a bit better. I think today is the first day I have not been in tears prob because I knew I would get some answers. Basically there is no problem as long as dp is not a carrier as well, if he is then there is a 1 in 4 chance of the baby having cystic fibrosis although if dp is not a carrier then the baby could still be a carrier as well so can ds, so when he is older he will need to have a blood test before he has any children. The reason I cant donate is because of the shortage of egg donors they feel that the woman would just jump at the chance of my eggs without really considering everything and the government think this is unfair on the woman to make them consider it at a time when they might be emotionally vunerable which I can understand.

Mr R said he is going to speak to the boss to see if they can give me some of my money back, considering the circumstances and the fact that they have not done all the admin etc he thinks this is only fair. I should def get my registration fee back because im not even registered so thats £100. 

I have had to cancell my appointment with the nurse because we now cant go ahead with tx until dp has had his blood test which wont be until after our holiday now so I have no idea when or if we are going to start tx it all depends on the results of his test. I suppose the only good thing is that I can have a good drink on holiday and not worry that its going to effect tx etc.

Im not sure if im going to get back on here before I go away due to work and packing and sorting out our farmyard of animals we have at home but im sending everyone lots of  . I hope you all have a lovely time if you are still meeting up and hopefully I can make it next time, I bet there will be lots to catch up on when I get back after 2 weeks

Take care everyone and will speak when im home

Hazel x


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I haven't posted on here for ages but do read regularly. There are lots of new faces. I am wishing all the best for your journeys whatever stage you are at.  

Luci- lovely scan pic. Glad the bump is coming on nicely.

Lovely to see some more BFPs on this board. Well done.  Lets hope it continues.

Well...... I have some rather unexpected news.....

I've had my baby. Toby Edward was born on 12th July at 6.36am weighing 1lb13oz at 24+6weeks. Bit of a shock to say the least but he is lovely. He is being cared for in the intensive care unit at Medway hospital and is doing well so far but we are taking each day at a time. It's very hard having a toddler as well as I feel like I want to be in two places at once but we will work it out.

Will keep you posted on our progress.

Love to everyone
Lisa
x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Lisa, 

I remember you from a while back when I was doing treatment in the spring.  It must have been a shock having your baby so early.  Glad that little Toby is doing well in ICU ... I'll be saying lots of prayers for you, Toby and all your family.  Can't imagine what it must be like wanting to spend all the time at the hospital, but at the same time wanting to be with your other little one.

Take care all, 
Katy xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Lisa* - congratulations   and all the best for your little boy!!!! so Toby was born much earlier, did you hve emergency C setcion (sorry I am not sure what thas called) Hope that Toby can be very soon at home with his sister!
*
Hazel* - good girl!! I like that fithing spirit!!!!!!!! Have a lovely holiday and come back to us here!!!! 

*Kathy* - I am so sorry to hear about your nan. Fingerss crossed for you in August 

*dezert* _ well done girl! Big fingerss crossed on Thursday 

*Ladynecta* - Af should be on tiome as France is the same climat Have a great time! 
*Honepot-* Hopw are you feeling?? 
*Lucy* -  How are you feeling? Glad you had nice weekend with friends. Could you tell me if we can have a bath? So far I was having only showers but I miss my baths already. About our meeting I also cant make it this Saturday... Lucy - shall I also go to GP to book midwife appiontment or I have to wait till my first scan?? I just dont know..

Girls coud you say if you still doing that meeting if not shall we change dates?? Yesterday I noticed that I am spotting little bit  and that really really scared me I was in bed all day and really worry so I want to stay at home for few days... 

All the best for all of you girls


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Grejka - it's quite common to have spotting during the early stages, I know lots of women it happened to and they still had a successful pregnancy. I think it can still be implantation bleeding as the little bean buries in deeper. Try not to stress (I know it's hard!) When is your scan?

Lisa -    congrats on your little man!! My god, that is so tiny. He's in the right place to get the care he needs and as he got this far, he's obviously a fighter. Sending a   for you both.

As for me, I've been getting a few af like pains and feeling a bit nauseous. Is that normal after EC?


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello everyone

Grejka - I'm sure the spotting is nothing to worry about, just look at the trauma that Luci-lu went through, and now we see her beautiful scan.  Make sure you rest lots, and get that lovely DH of yours to look after you, as I'm sure he already is. xx

Dezert72 - That's great news, 13 eggs fertilsed, fantastic   best of luck for Thursday xx  Your body will have been pushed around a bit during EC, and you can get internal bruising.  I'm sure the Af pains are nothing to worry about, and the nausea may be caused by the sedative and painkillers coming out of your system, plus your starting to take the cyclogest too xx 

Hazel - Glad you have spoken to Mr R, at least you have the facts now, rather than worrying about unknowns.  Go and enjoy your holiday and put your worries behind you for a couple of weeks   xx

Ladynecta - good news re rubella immunity, hope all goes to plan for next tx xx

KatyH - sorry to hear about your DH's redundancy, do hope everything goes to plan so that your can start your next tx cycle in August x

Lisa - Congratulations on the birth of Toby, it must have been a shock for him to have arrived so early.  Lots of   for you and your family.


I'm hanging on in there, but this week has definately been harder, part wish I had gone back to work now.  I seem to be getting back to normal, uncomfortableness is starting to go, although I still get a bit bloated in the afternoon and evening, and have to get up to pee at least twice in the night, much to DP's annoyance, it wakes him up    I've had sore boobs since ET but that seems to have gone, so I guess that was just the hormones racing around my body.  Now I am symptomless . . . thankfully only 5 days to go.

Big hello to everyone else   I'm just wondering if it would be a good idea to postpone the meet up on Saturday, lots of people don't seem to be able to make it now, and to be honest it's the day before my OTD, and not sure that I am going to be the best of company.  Want do you think?



Love Dawn xx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations Lisa...what a fighter you have on your hands! Well done little man and keep on fighting ...I shall keep all my fingers and toes crossed that he continues to do so well. It certainly must have been quite a surprise. My daughter was born at 6.36 too!

I am feeling fine for those that have been asking..lots of cramps but I know that is normal. Not felt sick at all...so hope that is ok? I guess it is so early but I did feel pregnant at this stage with DD ...but perhaps I have no time to think about things. All will be revealed on Tuesday I guess...till then I am trying to keep it out of my mind and keep the nerves at bay. I have had a horrid experience at a scan before I find them very worrying. I have been having baths Grejka every day ..and did with DD1...as long as not boiling hot I understand that is fine....but best check with your GP. I have made an appointment to see my DR next Friday after the scan incase all is not well. I have made that mistake before rushing to the Dr and then things not being right..it was terrible as I still got sent all the scan dates etc and had midwifes calling me up for about 6 months after the mc. 

Dezert72 - Well done on all those eggies...that is heaps...xx

Have a lovely day...

X HP

xs


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quick question - is it ok to wear make-up and deo for the ET? I didn't for the EC and looked quite a sight!!


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*dezert72* - I think its not! On both days I even said to my DH he is not allowed his after shave  just to be safe


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Just a very quick post will be back later.

I had my scan today and all was looking good, pretty much same as last time.  I have another scan booked for Friday and I think my EC will be tues or weds next week.  I am hoping it is weds to be honest, would prefer a different day to last time.

Hello to all.

Lisa xx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Lisa (waspey) - that is good news  .  Hope EC goes well, good luck    X

Lisa - wow!  I bet that was a shock after having a full term pregnancy with your DD.  Congrats on the arrival of little Toby, great to hear that he is doing well.  I will be sending him lots of  , hope he gets big and strong soon   X

Grejka - I am the most paranoid person ever, so wouldn't have a bath until I got to 12 weeks    !  That's crazy I know, I'm sure it's ok to have them now, just not too hot.  I also won't eat raspberries or pineapple still, although I'm sure they are fine to eat now and don't used any perfume or perfumed deoderant or creams!!!    But it's probably not healthy to be as paranoid as me!  I also had lots of spotting, and although it is nothing to worry about, I know how hard that is, all I did was worry, I'm still worrying now!  I phoned the doctor and booked a midwife appt straight away, as we get it at 8 weeks, so they may not be able to fit you in if you leave it til after the scan, but it's up to you.  

Dezert - think it's best to wear no perfumed products or make-up as can harm the little embies.  I hated looking a sight, but remember, it will be worth it!  

Honeypot - good luck for scan!  I haven't had any sickness at all, I've felt pretty normal the whole time!  Apart from the cramps and now I feel more tired, but felt nothing before 8 weeks at all.

Anyway, must go! XXX


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Okay...I take it all back....morning sickness kicked in!! 

x HP


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just checking in to make sure you're all ok x


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok, I take back the symptomless   have had AF type feelings all day, and the tiniest amount of pink spotting, think it's too late for implantation bleed  .  Headache and feeling sick, which usually for me means AF on it's way!!

Will come back when I'm feeling less miserable.  Sorry for the me post


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hello Ladies,
just popping in to let you know I am still here.
xLisax congratulations on the birth of baby Toby.What a shock that must have been.Were there any signs of him coming early ??

Dawn keep up the PMA.If you read through the symptoms most women experience AF type pains at about this time      

Hazel have a wonderful holiday  

Dezert best wishes for tomorrow   

Grejka how are you my sweetie.Please try not to get to paranoid.We all do though as we analyse (spelling ?) everything much more than with a 'normal' pregnancy.Most women don't even know they are pregnant yet.I had baths all the way through as I knew no different  

Lisa keep those follies growing  

Luci have fun this weekend with you friends.Have you started buying baby things yet.When I got to 12 weeks when carrying DD I went out and bought loads of stuff all in lemon and white and all the neutral colours.When the poor little love was born all she had were these lemon and white clothes so I had to go out and buy loads of pink and purple    

Irishgirlie not long until your big day.Was it this weekend ??

Honeypot hello and hope you are well  

Katy sorry to here about DH and the house troubles.You are now due oodles of good luck for your next tx 

Lady nectar that's good about your tests.Fingers crossed AF dosent coincide with your trip.

Sue.... if you are lurking then a big HELLO.That goes for Michelle,Naomi and anyone else I have forgotten.

Nothing much happening with me.AF still hasent arrived and it's now 3 and half weeks since I stopped stimming.I stupidly did a HPT   thinking I had miraculously conceived.I have a long weekend to look forward to on 25th.DH and I are off to Le Touqet for 2 nights for my 40th staying in a spa hotel  .We are catching a little plane from Lydd airport which is only 5 miles from my house so we can be on the beach within the hour.Whoopee.It takes away all the tx worries when you have something to look forward to.
DD was in her nursery play/concert today.It made me want to cry with pride.She was a caterpiller  so sweet.

I think we should re-arrange the meet as there's not many of us left and I really should do another car boot to raise some spending money for my weekend.
Shall we pick a Saturday in August...Not 1st for me.

Bel
XXX


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Bel* - I hope you will have great time in Le Touqet!! I was there 2 weeks ago 
And yes I know I am paranoyed but after all that trying its just so crazy !!! 
It will be great if we can meet up in August I can also make it!
* buterflyblue* -    

Love to all


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Would I be welcome at the meet up?? I know I have my LO ...so understand if that is not easy for some...I have no childcare though unless it was a Saturday. I am also a chicken when it comes to driving as I am petrified of it...but if it is somewhere I know or have been before or close to I will cope....so where are you planning to meet?

x HP


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Well, had ET today so am officially PUPO!!   We had 2 put back, Mr R did ask us if we only wanted 1 as the quality was so good, but we said we wanted two to increase the odds. Both embies are grade A, one 8 cell and the other 7 cell. Think that's good, so am pleased and positive. Was amazing to see them on the screen. 

Came home and did the ZW cd, now calm and tranquil.... at least for now until the 2WW  kicks in


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Yay Dezert  

[fly] PUPO!! [/fly]
[fly] [/fly]

Congrats!   now for the agonising 2ww huh


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Yay Dezert!  Well done and good luck, hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much!  Keep up the PMA   

Bel - have a lovely time in Touquet, I love spa hotels!  I have only bought 2 things so far - a bunny and a pair of booties!  Think I'm gonna wait til my 20 week one to buy any more stuff now.  But my mum has bought loads already!  

Honey pot - of course you are welcome at the meet up!  Everyone is.  And your DD is too, Bel brought her DD last time and noone minded .  We usually meet on a Saturday.  And last time it was in the pitcher and piano in T Wells.

I would like to meet up in August too.  So far the only one I can't do is the 22nd.  Do other people want to vote on a date?!:

8th Aug
15th Aug
29th Aug


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Lucy - I sent you private massage


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Grejka - I've sent you another personal message.  I hope this helps X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Desert    congratulations on being PUPO


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

hello girls, just feelining so down  i Think I am losing that battle... Dont have even energy to cry... Started bleding much more... And the pain is really like Af  Last chance I will try to go somewhere for scan tomorrow but I am not sure if anyone will do that for me at 5 weeks  
*Lucy* - thank you for your help anyway


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Grejka, 

It's hard to tell at this stage but don't give up hope.  I had lots of early bleeding and cramps early on in both pregnancies.

At this stage your best bet is to get your hcg measured with blood tests.

Yes I am up at 2am!  Expressing milk for my little man. He is doing great at the moment but still early days. Yes he was a shock arrival but fortunately has steroid injections the week before due to bleeding episode. We think the reason for his arrival was incompetant cervix. I had a natural delivery 2 days after being admitted to hospital.

yawn yawn best get back to bed.

Love to everyone  

Lisax


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Lisa* Thank you gave me hope    I will do the hcg tomorrow. Just cant sleep now...........DO you think I should go to our clinik or to GP for that??


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Just a quick post -

Grejka, fingers crossed for your HCG blood test today     I can see from your post that you are up at 3am!!!  Try to stay calm, I know that's so hard, sending you lots of     and very best wishes  

dezert - well done, keep those calm and tranquil thoughts and feelings as long as you can    

Bel - Spa hotel in la Touquet sounds lovely, what a great way to spend your Birthday xx

Honeypot - I don't think anyone would have a problem at all with you bringing DD to the meet up.

Love to all x


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

that all is okay for you Grejka...try to keep a little positive as lots of woman due have bleeding and things do turn out ok...but it must be such a worry for you.

x HP


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi 

Sorry to jump in..... i had iui treatment at sefc and am now in the last 2 days of the 2ww  my test day the 19th July, any else due to test soon.  Do you know why they make us wait 18 DAYS!  its so long.
Also what's a PUPO?
Nice to find other's at the clinic. 
take care
xxxxx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you girls  Last night I was spotting a lot today is bit less  After speaking to our clinik and to GP I decided I am not doing Hcg but because my GP said its nothing she can do and I started crying She changed her mind and booked me next Friday for early scan in Pembury..  

*rungirl* - All the best and you have to wait so long after IUI because you can have false positive test if you do earlier


----------



## Blythe (Jul 16, 2008)

HI EVERYONE !!

I know I have been a stranger (and thank you for all the messages to say hello which rudely I didn't reply too!) but are you all meeting up tomorrow?

If so where and when?  And please can I come and catch-up?

After 18 months cycling pretty much all the time I think I needed to try and have a break from everthing. 

Bye 
M
x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*made by m * I glad to see you again   I think we changing our meeting for next month but not sure if I am right ??


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all

M - great to hear from you again.  I think as Grejka said we are moving to August,  Luci suggested some dates? not sure what eeryones availability is?

I had scan today and looks like my EC is to be weds and then ET next sat,  I have another scan mon.  Am feeling ok just quiet bloated now.

Hi to all.

Lisa xx


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi all,

Rungirl - hello newbie   PUPO means 'Pregnant until proved otherwise'!! I'm also on the dreaded , so I know how you're feeling. One more day for you though, how are you feeling?

grejka - sending you a   and   that all will be well.

waspey - i know what you mean about the bloating, I had to wear my 'fat' pants and still am!!  

babydust to all


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Dezert72 - we caved in and tested a day early and it BFP!!!!!! i am in total shock.  Its so exciting.  I'm still getting lots of cramps which i think is a good thing, and feel slightly queezy.  When is your test date
fingers crossed for you.
big hugs xxxx


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Rungirl -     woohoo!! Big congratulations to you. Was this your first IUI session?

I've been getting cramps and twinges (had IVF and ET on Thursday), was getting a bit worried, sure it's too early for implantation (?) MY OTD is Weds 29th... 11 days to go

Butterflyblue - how you?


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

hello everyone

rungirl - congratulations  , my test date is 19th July, tomorrow, I haven't dared test early.  Grejka's false negative put me off.  I too have continued to have cramping although that's eased off now, and feeling a bit quesy . . .

dezert72 - sometimes the cramping is your body getting over the EC, and the cyclogest.  How are you coping on 2WW, I've nearly gone out of my mind.

Lisa - glad all is going well with you, the bloating is awful isn't it.  I'm still having to wear fat day jeans too, I'm trying to think of that as a good sign.  

Grejka - how are you feeling today.  Keep positive, early bleeding happens more often than you would think.  

Hello made-by-m good to hear from you, I think we are trying to re-arrange a meeting for August xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*rungirl* -      so pleased for you

* butterflyblue * -   for your test day And thank you for asking about me
*
dezert 72 * -  

*waspey* - good luck for your EC!

*Hone Pot* - How are you feeling??

*Lucy * - How are you? Could you tell me how long you have been spotting? I did quite a lot 2 days ago, yesterday nothing and today little...Was your belly also painfull with Af feeling?

As for me I dont know anymore if I am pregnant Still spotting and spendiong all day in bed My belly is really sore I just feel tired of all of that   Just hoping next Friday will be good for me and I can see my little baby


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*butterflyblue* - did you do test??   I am thinking about you


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Morning ladies

Just to let you know, we got a  

I'm so shocked, and excited, and can't stop smiling  

Grejka, keep up the PMA, just like you did during the 2ww thinking of you xx

Best wishes to everyone, I know that sometimes it is hard to see other people getting BFP's, lets hope all of our dreams come true.  A big thank you to everyone for the support over the past few months, it has helped enormously   xx


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Butterflyblue - Wow congratulations that is great news.  Did you do anything specific other than pineapple juice and brazil nuts?  and how much of each?  What did you do during 2WW?  and did you have bed rest after ET?

I am really praying it works for us this time.  I have really had enough of injecting this time.  Hopefully tonight will be the last one and then trigger injection tomorrow night!  I just want weds to be here now!

Anyway love and luck to all

Back later

Lisa xx


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

butterflyblue - woohoo!!     CONGRATULATIONS!!!  So pleased for you and don't worry it gives me some inspiration that it can work, so no problems. Please do give any tips.

waspey - know how you feel about the injections, just have to think no pain, no gain!! I did read somewhere that IVf is more succesful in the summer, so that's us!!   

As for me, still getting a few cramps, was a bit down about it, but am hoping it's a good sign.. have been doing the zw cd and that is heping to chill me out a bit. Back to work tmrw that will be good to keep busy.


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*butterflyblue* -      so happy for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

so pleased that we have so many BFP's at the moment...long may it continue for the SEFC thread! Of course my thoughts are also with the many sad BFNs too and hopefully your time will come soon.

Thanks for asking after me...nerves are really kicking in now for Tuesday...only 2 more sleeps to go! Went to a lovely friend's christening today and felt very sick through most of it ...plus had some very painful cramps which did worry me..but I kept on smiling through the day and thought if it is not good news then there is nothing I can do. I simply can't take to bed to rest with a 10 month old!

xx HP


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Butterfly Blue -woohoooooooo congratulations on your BFP x x x


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

thank you for all your good wishes, and hello to beachgirl   you've sent such support and I haven't even said hello to you xx

I'm not sure what i did that was any different to anyone else really, I was a bit naughty and didn't eat brazil nuts everyday, I don't like them too much!!  Just tried to have fruit and veg, and lots and lots of water.  Because the EC was so bad I did have to rest for quite a while, in a way it was a good thing because it made me do nothing.  I did have the entire 2ww off work, which mentally drives you insane, but did mean I could rest, and I had a great acupuncturist who did pre and post transfer acu at the clinic.  

I've just got to wait for the scan now, and hope everything is ok.  Back to work for me tomorrow, I just hope there isn't too much of a nightmare waiting on my desk, and hope I can get into my work clothes, I'm still really bloated!!!  
Honeypot best wishes for your scan xx Lisa not long to go now, soon the injections will be over best of luck xx dezert, relax and rest as much as possible xx

Love to all xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Butterfly Blue 

Hope work goes ok tomorrow and make sure you keep resting as much as you can x


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratulations Dawn - fantastic news - I'm so pleased for you
There do seem to be lots of BFP's at the moment, after a spell of negatives - hope that continues for everyone else going through tx at the moment.

Good luck for your next scan Dawn - and take things easy


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Great news Butterfly blue!!!!   

I got my BFP on saturday so just waiting to hear when my scan date is....
very excited and was so shocked when we did the test.
Honey pot hope all goes well at your scan tomorrow.

fingers crossed and babydust to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Nerves on fire...one more sleep to go!!! ...also waiting to hear from my brother has his girlfiend is having her 8 week scan today to see if all ok.....tell you I am turning grey!

x HP


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Honeypot* - How are you feeling? Have you got anty symptoms?? I cant also sleep because of worring with waiting for first scan. I will be  for you tomorrow


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Yay - Butterflyblue! & rungirl!
[fly] [/fly]
[fly] [/fly]
      

This board is filling me with confidence this can & does work!

Got some AF signs today, excited, but nervous that Tx won't go ahead cos it will clash with our holiday! on the upside if AF does arrive 2moro then that would be a perfect 28 days for me, something that hasn't happened in 3 years so I'm hoping that's a good sign and if I can't start this cycle it won't be too long a wait for next time!

Grejka, how are you? how long till your scan?


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*ladynecta* - Thank you for asking about me I wish you all the best with your treatment   Please try to stay calm and I really recomend that relaxation CD for IVF Thats really made me calmer I am generallly worring about everything
My scan in our clink is 4th of August but i am going this Friday somewhere else, because I was spotting I really wanted go early 

*rungirl* - Let me know when is your first scan

Lots of   to everyone


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Grejka, I have been trying to relax as much as possible in the run up to starting this, but I'm not a very patient person (I am with others, just not myself! LOL) DP always says I give myself a hard time. Where do you get the CD from??
I will be sending you positive vibes for Friday    and the 4th. Stay strong


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*ladynecta* - My DH was always calm about making babies but I was from the beging panicing (spelling?) getting worse and worse He coudnt cope with me  
I bought that CD from book shop in Tonbridge They ordered for me http://www.making-babies.co.uk/ivf_support.php


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Grejka - where are you having your early scan?  sending you lots of sticky vibes.

Just got my scan date the 18th of August  (we are away the week before) Wow. that's a 4ww.....i
will try and relax four weeks!!!!!!

Big hugs! xxxxx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*rungirl* - I am going to Pumbery hospital I was crying to GP that I am bleeding and really worring I wish you all the best for your scan


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, have had a really busy weekend.

But so great to come back to lots more BFP's!!!  Congrats to butterflyblue and rungirl!!!  So pleased for you both    

Grejka - I had brown spotting for a few days, then the week after I had proper red bleeding for 6 days, although it wasn't all day, just a gush once a day.  It was incredibly scary.  I had cramping throughout, but when the red bleed started, I had extremely painful cramping for a few days, like when your af starts.  It was so painful that it woke me up a few nights.  I aws absolutely convinced that I had miscarried, so I after a day of hysterical crying, I kind of accepted that it was likely that I had lost my bean.  Actually, doing that made it easier, as I wasn't worrying up until my first scan, and I didn't think about it oo much, I believed it was over for me, but always kept some hope in the back of my mind.  But of course, I am still pregnant now, so just goes to show what our little beans can survive through!!!  It doesn't sound like you've had a proper bleed, just spotting, so I don't think you should worry too much at all.  Spotting isn't a bad sign, so don't think of it as one.  Actually, most people who have an IVF pregnancy have spotting for some reason.  Some cramping is normal at this time too.  Please try not to worry too much, I know it's hard, but what will be will be - that's the way I looked at it.  Lots of   and good luck for your scan XXX

Honeypot - good luck for your scan.  You will feel so much better after you've had it and can start to relax a bit!  Hope all is well X

Hi to everyone else XXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Rungirl - congratulations on your BFP x x x


----------



## sarahsm (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Girls!

Grejka I am sure you will be fine.  When I was preg with my son who is now 6 I had spotting on and off up til 12 weeks which was brownish in colour.

With my twins who are now almost 9 months!  I had bright red bleeding and I thought it was all over and was so upset crying loads as thought I had miscarried.  I had a scan at 6 weeks and saw the 2 heartbeats.  It might be twins for you, as it is common to bleed early on loads of women do anyway in pregnancy... that is why some women don't even realise they are preg as they have a period type bleed all the way thru.  You take care  

Honeypot, good luck at scan

Love to all

Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

    Congratulations Dawn and Rungirl.
It seems we are having a run of BFP's at last.  Lets hope it is catching. 

Sue and Michelle it's nice to hear from you both.What are you up to ??
Grejka it sounds to me that all is going pretty much as it should.It must be a huge worry when you start spotting but it is just your little bean (s) getting extra comfy  How do you feel about twins ??  
Honeypot best wishes for your scan tomorrow.As Mr. R calls it "The head count"  
Lisa well it's the last jab for you tonight   Best wishes for EC on Wednesday  
Dezert how are you doing...coping well in your 2ww ?? just over a week to go      

BIG   TO ALL YOU LOVELY LADIES.

Well AF finally arrived after my abandoned cycle  Which is so strange to feel happy about.Now I can move towards getting my tests done.For tx at ARGC I need to have a recent smear test and have blood tests for my FSH levels and LH levels.Full blood count (whatever that is)And all sorts of other blood tests.I had no blood tests at SEFC!! so I am feeling quite positive that I have moved.

I (and DD) can make 8th August for the meet up.How does that sound with all of you??

Bel
XXX


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Lucy, Sarah*- Thank you so much  for your support Its always nice when someone who had similar experience is cheerishing 
*
HoneyPot* - How are tyou feeling? How was the scan? 

*Poppy* - I am happy your Af arrived and you can start your tests  Thats only time when I was happy with Af and not crying 
I will be all over the moon if I have twins I always wanted 2-3 kids but took me more than 5 years to be in that stage. I will be happy with 1 bean as well!!  Its really good they doing more tests I was bit shocked because I was also tested in Poland and they done at least 10 different blood tests and here only about 3 plus My DH had 2 sperm checks (2 variouse one) 1 to check the amonunt ect and secend for bacterias... I will be holding my fingerss crossed for your tests so you can quickly start  
*
Dezert * - how are you?? And I am  for you xxx

I read this weekend about jamie Olivers wife. She concived 2 of her douthers throw IVF. That was really good articole and made me feel good when she was discribing her feelings etc.. 
8th of August its good for me too as long as I will be feeling well. What about rest of the girls Cant wait to meet you girls!!!!!!  lots of love for you Ladies!


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Morning ladies.

EC round two for me tomorrow at 10.30!  I am feeling ok, just very bloated now.  Had to get up and do the trigger injection at 2.30am this mornign which was not too pleasant, but it will be worth it.

Good luck to everyone else having tx at mo

Lisa xx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Morning Girls

Well the scan was fine...one baby measuring 6weeks 2 days and a heartbeat!

Early days of course as we have been here before and then things have changed ...but have lots of hope for now. Next scan is in 3 weeks time.

Love to you all....need to do DD's lunch now so sorry no time for personals but I just wanted to report back ASAP.

x HP


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*HoneyPot* - I am so pleased your scan went good     Did they say any more things? I cant wait for mine! xxx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Honeypot - so glad your scan went well  .  You can actually start believing your pregnant now!  How many days did you work out you are from date of conception?  At my early scans my little bean was measuring smaller than it should have been according to date of conception, but by my 12 week scan is was bang on  .  Hope you are feeling well X

Lisa - good luck for EC tomorrow!  Let us know how it goes    X

Bel - glad your af arrived and you can get things rolling with the ARGC.

I can also make the 8th August if we are going with that date? X


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello all,

Have been a bit up and down. The cramps have settled down, now just sore (.)(.)s and feeling rather hot and even more bloated. Was worried about all the cramps and twinges now am worried about lack of!! So, really no idea either way what is going on! Trying to stay calm and positive, saying lots of   and doing the zw cd. 

Going back to work has def helped as it's been keeping me busy. Only 8 days to go...


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*dezert* - I didnt have any cramps on my 2ww and strangely was feeling hot so it look good for you! 

*waspey* good luck for your EC


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Honey pot - glad to hear your scan went well, must make it feel more real now!

Lisa - good luck for your EC.

grejka - i know we've finished the 2 ww wait to do pref test and now more waiting for scan.

I'm feeling exhausted all the time and sore boobs!  But happy. Scan not due til 18 th aug.  Off to the clinic later to pick up cyclogest, any else taking these pesseries??

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Just wanted to say a quick good luck for EC Lisa, will be thinking of you   xx

I have lots more replies, but no time, back later


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Just thought I would let you know that nI got 15 follicles and 14 eggs.  Just got to sit and wait and pray that they fertilise now.

Was bizarre this time round as I ended up coming round towards the end and it was a bit painful, where as last time I was out cold until it was over.  I have also had a bit more bleeding that last time, but the nurse said it was normal.  She even came to the toilet with me to check on it!

So that dreaded 24 hour wait now for the call from the clinic tomorrow.

Will be back tomorrow with an update

Lisa xx


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Yay - that's really good Lisa!  Is that more than last time?  If so then that may be why there was more bleeding.  Can't believe they came to the toilet to check - how embarrassing!    Good luck, sending you lots of fertilisation dust and hoping you get good news tomorrow    XXX

Dezert - good luck, half way there now.  Try not to symptom spot as everyone is different, I got cramps but Grejka didn't! X


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*waspey * how are you felling? Did they call you from the clinik?


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all

I am not feeling too bad, still a little sore and bloated.

I had the call from the clinic and I have 6 fertilised eggs.  I was a little disappointed as I thought out of 14 there would be more.  But I guess it is quality and not quantity.

Hope everyone else ok.

Lisa xx


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi all,

Well, 5 days to go for me. Had a few sharp pains Weds evening and a few little cramps/twinges yesterday but today nothing.
Boobs no longer sore, so am now symptomless.... Wish I had a time machine and could fast forward to Weds!! Am trying to keep busy and not think about to, but it is soooooo hard. I'm not even tempted to do a pee stick, as I just don't want to know any bad news, won't buy the test til Tuesday just to make sure.

Lisa - I did come round towads the end of EC too, remember it hurt!! Do you have ET today? Good luck.


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Lisa 6 fertilised eggs that's great news, as you say it is the quality not the quantity, when is ET, tomorrow?    

Desert72 - don't panic about the symptoms disappearing, mine did too, boobs were no longer sore, no symptoms at all.  And then I woke up a couple of nights so hot and sweating, and started to get cramps over the next few days, which also made me panic, and I got really tired all of a sudden, like jetlag, and a sore dry throat, so I convinced myself I was just coming down with a cold.  Everyone is different try not to worry too much, it's hard not to symptom spot, but one persons pregnancy symptoms could be anothers impending AF, we just never know.  Glad you are not buying the test until the day before you need it, that's what I did too, stops you from testing early.  Take care of yourself over the next five days, sending you lots of           xx

Love to you all, I have been getting so tired in the evenings that I have not had the energy to fire up the computer and send replies.  I will make up for it at the weekend xx


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks BB, that does help. I have been feeling very hot, still am. Think it's the Progesterone, it's supposed to heat the body up. At least i know that is working!!   You take it easy, your body is now working busily to grow the little one, so it's tiring for you.

Think a good comedy is in order, might go to see The Hangover tonight.

Love to all

p.s I can't make the 8th, as it's DHs birthday on the 10th so we 're away for the w/e. Next time defo


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Girls, I dont know what to do... I had my scan today and they susspect ectopic pregnancy      Is there any chance for me? Does anyone kjnow any private ginecologist  near Tonbridge, Tonbridge Wells etc ?  plese help me


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh Grejka

Can't you go to SEFC later today and ask them to scan you too?? It might be that the pregnancy is too small and they can't see it on their machine (did it look like a good machine? was the scanner experienced??) Might be worth another look?? I am not sure what they do if they think that...have they said to go back again in a few days? 

x HP


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

I phoned our clinik but they said that if  Pembury said so they are right    but I want another scan somewhere else cose I dont want to give uo yet.. They told me ectopic after IVF is a really bad luck thats happen so rerly


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Grejka

I am surprised at the clinic's reaction. I would INSIST that they scan you today (even if you have to pay!) I would want a second opinion too...who did you speak to at SEFC? I would make sure you speak to a nurse and really tell them that you want them to fit you in today. I think it is very unfair of them to say that to you on the phone. x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Honepot - I will be going for secend opinion just not sure where exactly... I am searching for a doctor now


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

grejka - so sorry to hear that, from what I know there's not much they can do. Yes, SEFC is a private clinic too, you should be able to pay to have a scan there. OR Early pregnancy unit at local hospital (or was that where you just had the scan?) What did they say after the scan, to come back in a few days? You just have to be very careful as it can be very serious for you if it is an ectopic PG.


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh and as for me, take back the symptomless quote. Have been having serious cramps all afternoon, was sure AF was on her way but no bleeding yet...   please let that be a good sign


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Grejka,

I think the same.  I would insist to for another scan - even if it means going to the clinic now! just turn up and insist.  good Luck!
Big hugs.


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks girls but I am waiting for the Hcg blood level test result plus I feel so bad today that I dint strenght to go anywhere,,, I will try go somewhere tomorrow or on Monday...In Early pregancy unit thel told me to come back again in 2 days  just to repaet blood test to check if thats ectopic or miscarage   so I dont have hope for a baby now its just so unfair... and I have enaugh


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

grejka 

So sorry to hear your news.

Mr Wilcox (the other consultant from SEFC) who is lovely, has a private clinic at the Nuffield in Tunbridge Wells.  You could call SEFC and ask if you could see him there.  I just can't get over why SEFC are being so unhelpful though.... surely they would have wanted to make sure it is followed up?  You are technically their responsibility at the moment after all.  I would phone them and INSIST on speaking to Mr. Rimington.... he is normally there on Saturday mornings, so if you don't pick up this message tonight, phone them then.  I sometimes suspect that the Nurses brush people off rather than checking with him what they should be doing....hope I am wrong but I am sure this has happened to me.

I had scans at Kings Hill Medical Imaging and they were fantastic. Their equipment is miles better than Pembury.  They have a website which has their phone number on, and they have usually seen me either the day I made the appointment or the following one.

Also, try seeing your GP - he may refer you immediately to a gynaecologist on the NHS and if not, should be able to sort you out with a private one immediately also.

PM me if I can be of more help.

Dobby


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Dobby - thats great help   I will talk to my dh (he went to sleep now too upset) in the eavining and we will decide something
Thank you so much


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

My hcg level is 260 please anyone help whats that mean??


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Grejka - I'm so, so sorry to hear what you have been through   .  I just really hope they are wrong about it being ectopic for now, that's all you can do right now.  Have you managed to get a scan booked anywhere else yet?  When are you going back for another one?  I have also heard about Kings Hill, you will have to pay but it will be worth it to know for sure what is going on.  If it is ectopic, then I'm so sorry, that is such an awful thing to happen to anyone, and must be so hard to take in after finally getting your BFP.  I can't even imagine how you r feeling right now  .

I can't help you with your hcg, don't know what it is supposed to be.  Did they not tell you whether that was a good level or not?

How r u feeling physically?  I hope you aren't in any pain.  If it is ectopic then the only good thing is that they've caught it early, cos it can be very dangerous for you.

 that everything is ok and sending lots of love   XXX

Lisa - as you said, it is quality not quantity, so don't worry about the numbers.  have you had them put back now?  Did they divide ok?  I hope so XXX


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Morning all

Well I am now in bed resting.  I had Mr Wilcox put my two eggs back this morning.  They were grade 2 7 cell eggs.  My DH is already getting fed up with running around after me!

Feel bit concerned that they were grade 2, but guess they have divided ok, last time they were grade 1 4 cell.

Just praying this is going to work.  I am waiting for my acupuncture lady to come and give me the post ET treatment and then I will listen too the zita west CD.  Think I will stay in bed today and tomorrow morning!

Grejka - sorry to hear you are not having a good time of it.  Hope you have found somewhere to go for a scan today.

Anyone have any other tips for me for the dreaded 2WW?

Lisa xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*waspey* - good luck  

*lucy * - Thank you for your support. right now I have to do another hcg test which I am doing tomorrow and all depends of that. I am really confused now had really hard and emotional day yesterday They told me yesterday its one of 2: ectopic or miscarage and I have to stop taking progesteron.... However this moring after all night of crying  doctor told me that its early and still hope and I have to carry on with taking progesteron...  I am, so confused now and even scared to hope  Will the doctor give me hope is there is any? Thats so painfull! Phycikly I am feeling good but that stress yesterday gave me huge headache Cant do anything more till next Hcg xxx


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Girls - it seems it is over for us . I had some spotting and cramping yesterday and today full AF flow. Am gutted, have been  the whole day. I didn't even make it to OTD. Have continued with the cyclogest until i speak to the clinic tommorow. DH is trying to boost me with some PMA, but not feeling it at the mo. At least we have some little frosties too.


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh dear, Grejka & Dezert... I don't know what to say...      

This board was filling me with so much confidence, but no things seem to have taken a turn. IF seems to always be a rollercoaster of ups & downs     

Lisa - GL for you 2WW, I haven't been there yet so no words of advice from me, but I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!  

Butterfly - how are you?

My AF has finally arrived, going to SEFC on Tues for my baseline... eek! 

 for everyone


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Grejka - I'm so sorry to hear that you have had such a bad time  .  Are you having the second hcg test today?  I've read that in ectopic pregnancies the levels of hcg fall or plateau, instead of rising, generally I think that if you are not in pain this is how they monitor you initially, especially if nothing shows on the scan.  I hope everything is ok for you.  I'm so sorry       I hope that you got to speak to Mr R or Mr W xx

Dezert - I'm so sorry to hear your news too, oh dear just when we were starting to get some good news on this board.   take care of yourself  

Waspey, don't worry that they were both grade 2, Mr R told me that SEFC were very strict with their grading. look after yourself over the next couple of weeks, and get lots of rest      

I had poor DP up at 2 this morning with me in tears. Ever since EC I have had to constantly visit the loo, and have to get up at least twice in the night, it just disrupts my sleep so much, when I spoke to the nurses at SEFC last Monday they told me to go to my Doctors to get it checked out.  As usual I couldn't get in to see my own doctor so had to see a locum, who had no idea what I was talking about, but did a swab test (which I have to wait until tomorrow for), and tested my urine which she said was fine.  The  problem has continued throughout the week, and now things are getting more painful, especially on the right hand side of my abdomen.  I'm getting scared, so will have to try to get in to see my doc again tomorrow   sorry I don't have any good news to cheer everyone up


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*dezert72* - I am sorry to hear that. Please dont give up!! You have your little frosties to take home !! 

*ladynecta* - thank you  and good luck on you baseline scan 
*
butterflyblue* sorry to hear you not well I really hope that very soon you will be better  Thank you for your nice words 

I had my 2ed Hcg today but I will have result tomorrow. All depends of that.. Emotionaly I am wrecked and I know that in future if I see positive pregnancy test again that will mean worry for me. I never even expected that I didnt know that after IVF thats even possible  
And if is etcopic I will have to rest for at least half a year with another trying  Please  for me I am so scared


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Grejka - come on keep you spirits up, don't be scared. I'm   ing for you. Who told you you'd have to wait 6 months to try again if its ectopic? Do you know why? You should double check because when I was told I need to have a Rubella vaccination my GP and SEFC nurse said I'd have to wait 3 months to start treatment. When I searched on the net I found that info went out of date 13 years ago!! and I check with the nurse who gave me the vaccine and she gave me the advice sheet that came with the shot and it said it was only 1 month. I wrote to Mr W. and he said he was aware it was 1 month also... only mean to say that if I hadn't pushed it a bit I would still be needlessly waiting... so don't lose hope what ever happens tomorrow     x


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

grejka - please try and stay positive and CALM. Emotional stress is no good for you either way. I do hope it is all okay for you, but even if not this time, at least you now know you can get pregnant. It will work for you.

butterflyblue - I always need to get up in the night for a pee, think i have a bit of a weak bladder since I had a kidney stone. It sounds like a urinary tract infection, you usually need to give a urine sample to be tested. Hope things are okay for you  

ladynecta - good luck with it all, keep up the PMA  

Lisa - good luck on the 2WW, try to watch some comedies, laughter is supposed to be good for fertility

Does anyone know how long before we can use the frosties for FET?


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*ladynecta* - how are you?? As for me it have to be minium 3-4 months break because my body needs to recover and also my mind Plus my realationship with my dh is wreced Poor dh is trying his best but its all too much for him as well we even didnt have sex for 2 months because all of that  and both of us have really enaugh and need break! I think 6 months is sensible really... but I still dont know what will happen with me I shoud have my 2nd Hcg today 

*dezert72* - how are you doing? Thank you I am trying to stay calm as much as I can but its not easy..


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Morning everyone!

Grejka - that does sound sensible, you have been under a lot of stress. Good to get things back on track with DH, they have it hard too. I'm still keeping everything crossed for your second HCG  
Thank you for asking how I am, to be honest I feel really relieve that AF arrive in good time as holiday start on Thursday afternoon and I'll be back Monday night.. I believe that if my first scan is tomorrow then the next one will be 7 days later so timing couldn't have worked out better! Also with being away I'm sure the time will fly and I won't have too much time to dwell on it. I have ordered a medical cool bag that diabetes use so I can keep the drugs cool while we are motorbiking... hope it arrives as just heard of post strike. Completely unrelated but are you polish Grejka?

Dezert - how are you doing?

Lisa - what are you going to be doing to pass the 2WW?


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*ladynecta* - Thank you and yes I am Polish


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

I only asked because my grandfather is so I have a wonderful polish surname!


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

hi girls I am sorry for that depresing news...My tortute still not ending but its only 1 of 2 Miscarage or etopic.. My hcg lever still grows but too little so thats not good news.. I am so worry that can be ectopic Tomorrow I have scan just only to chceck myself no chance for that baby...  Thank you for your support!


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh Grejka, I am so sorry to hear that   .  I just hope that for your sake it is not ectopic and you won't have to go through any more pain.  Good luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you  

Spend some quality time with dh after this to get your relationship back on track and try to enjoy not having treatment for a while, give your mind and body time to recover properly.
XXXXXXX


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

oh Grejka I am very sorry to read that the levels are not increasing enough for it to be good news.  I hope that you do not have to go through any operations or anything like that. Are you still feeling queezy and stuff too? So unfair x

Take care and enjoy your relationship.

x HP


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Grejka, I am so sorry  , as Luci-Lu says lets hope it's not ectopic so that you do not have to go through anymore pain xx  take care of yourself, spend some time with DH, you need to make sure that your relationship stays strong.  Let us know if we can help you at all xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Lucy, HoneyPot, butterflyble* - Thank you so much  I still dont know whats happening I had my scan yesterday and They susspect miscarage... but its not 100 % so I had my HCg level done and result will be today If is growining I have to go stright to hospital for an oparation. I have bad feelings is the worse case because I still feel pregnant plus my 2nd level of Hcg was higher then 1st.. Feeling tired and wreced never ever expected that after IVF and also I dont know what will be in the future after somtheing like that I dont have strengh..... sorry I didnt want to scared anyone of you


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Grejka try not to worry yourself sick   if it is ectopic they have caught it early, sometimes these things are dealt with using drugs, but other times a small operation is needed to ensure the embryo is removed so that there is no risk of it rupturing one of your tubes.  They are monitoring you, so they won't let anything happen.  And as they suspect that it is miscarriage, this is just a precaution to be absolutely sure you are not in any risk.  Lots of people who have had ectopic pregnancies go on to have babies, this isn't the end for you, you must never think that   

Wishing you all the best for today xx


----------



## sarahsm (Sep 23, 2005)

Grejka   I have been thinking of you this whole process can be so cruel and so unkind.  You look after yourself and take a break.  Maybe it might help you to speak to the Counsellor to help you.  When I have been upset I have found acupuncture to help, but, everyone is different.

Look after yourself xxxxx


----------



## Kelly100 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I hope you don't mind me joining you on here. I'm actually a friend of Lisa's and she kindly forwarded me the link to this thread. I'm just starting my first IVF treatment and had my baseline scan this morning. Everything was fine so I get to start the Suprecur injections this evening - scary! Guess I'll be fine once I've done a few.

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Kelly x


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Grejka- Iam so sorry to hear your news. I wrote something for you yesterday but i was doing it at work, somebody walked in and i shut it down, loosing everything. I am not able to come here everyday, but i do read all the entries. Yours made me sad....this journey is very unfair and unscertain  I dont know what to say, but i am thinking of you. Look after yourself and DH...times like these make us drift apart, but let it be an opportunity for the two of you to realise how much stronger you are together and what you can endure...More happy times will come your way, everything happens for a reason. Thinking of you

And everybody who has had their dreams crashed, my thoughts are with you all.

Sorry, just come back from work, tired so wont do personals.

Kelly100 - Welcome on board...and all the very best with your tx

As for me...i have started popping the pill again. Headache was very strong today, and felt sickly but other than that i am ok. Accupunture booked for Saturday Afternoon...Afetr my night shift Friday  ( i Know, I live on the roads) first scan is 24th August...fingers crossed

Take Care
xxMsaQ


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Morning all

Kelly - welcome and glad you posted.  Hope the injection went well last night, I did just text you as well and then saw you had posted on here.  I am sure you will be fine.  

Grejka - Hope everything has worked out ok today and you are feeling ok.  I am so sorry to hear that this has happened to you.  

As for me now on day 6 after EC and feeling fine.  tummy still a little bloated and getting a few sharp pains in my tummy but other than that no symptoms!  

Mombasaqueen - thats great news you are starting again?  Are you doing IVF?

Anyway I am off out to lunch with a friend shortly and then DH and myself are off to whitstable to DH parents mobile home for two nights.  We are going to france - Le Touquet actually for a daytrip tomorrow.  So a nice couple of days to keep my mind of this dreaded 2WW!

Chat soon

Lisa xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you girls   for your support but that was the worse news for me I lost my baby and left tube   I just dont know what else to write I have never expected that always thought that worst scenario it will be BFN or miscarage..  God let me me belive for a moment my dream come true feel so betrayed and sad.. Thanks again I have to finish because I am still in big physical pain as well


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Grejka,

I am so sorry to hear your sad news, all i can say is i am thinking of you, and big hugs  .
Try and stay postive, i know it must be hard at the moment but it will get easier as each say comes.  I lost a baby last year 19 weeks into my pregnancy so i know how difficult it can be, and how low you can feel.

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi all hope you dont mind me jumping in?

just had a follow up appointment from a mc in January with Dr Rimmington at the clinic, has suggested that due to high egg response in treatments he thinks that I could have underlying pcos -  

He is now going to treat me with aspirin and metform for 2 months before starting treatment and carrying on during treatment.
  
Can anyone who has been on these let me know what their thoughts and comments are?  

I feel quite positive about todays appointment, but am just wanting to hear from ladies who have had the experience.  We are planning to start treatment in November, I know it seems a long time away, but we are fitting treatment into our lives this time, rather than treatment ruling our lives, we have a cruise booked in April for our 10 year anniversary so need to make sure that this time WHEN it works i am within the guidlines of their terms for pregnant passengers.

Hope to hear your views and comments  
May you all be in a good place and if you are currently having treatment I am wishing you all the very very best.
      

nattyt


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Grejka - I'm so sorry for what you have been through.  Can't imagine the pain you are in.  I hope you are feeling physically better at least.  As you've said, think it will do you and dh a lot of good to take some time out from tx and get your relationship back on track, then try again when you are ready.  Don't ever give up hope though, I know it sounds awful right now, but you know that you can get pregnant and will do again.  You have just been very unlucky, it doesn't mean that you won't get your dream.  Take care of yourself XXX 

Natty - hi and welcome  .  I was also diagnosed with PCOS although i do ovulate, due to my ovary shapes and response.  I was also put on metformin from before I started treatment and carried on with it after I got my BFP up to 12 weeks pg.  It never did me any harm and found it didn't affect me at all, I think it is a great drug and helped me keep my BFP (apparently people with PCOS are at a very high risk of miscarriage, metformin prevents this).  I was never put on aspirin, but think that's a new thing at SEFC.  Good luck for your treatment and nice to hear you are not letting it take over your life this time! X

Lisa - hope you've had a nice couple of days away and are still feeling positive   .  Good luck and hope the rest of your 2ww goes quickly for you!   X

Kelly - welcome and hope your injections are going well!  Good luck for your cycle   X


----------



## Luci-Lu (Dec 5, 2008)

Other Lisa - just wanted to say I've been thinking about you and little Toby.  I really hope he is doing ok and growing strong    XXX


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Luci Lu

Thank you so much for you comments, I am glad to be getting some info in and it all sounds like its the best way forward.

Thinking of everyone on this thread, I hope to stay in touch, even though my treatment is only in a few months time.

Chat soon
Nats
x


----------



## Kelly100 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

MsaQ & Luci - thank you for the welcome.

Grejka - I am very sorry to read what you've been through. I had an ectopic pregnancy a couple of years ago (not from IVF) and know what a horrible experience it is. You should feel a lot better physically in a week or so but obviously it will take a lot longer to come to terms with what has happened. Although very difficult at the moment, try not to give up hope yet and give yourself plenty of time to recover.

NattyT - I have no experience of that medication/PCOS but I hope it works for you and good luck for your treatment later in the year.

Lisa - Not long to go now, I'll be thinking of you this week and praying for a BFP for you.

MsaQ - Hope the next few weeks on the pill go quickly for you and you don't get too many side effects.

As for me, the injections seem to be going quite well although I won't really know until I have my next scan on Wednesday. It did take a lot of courage to do that first injection but after that it's been a lot easier. Feel fine in myself but guess it's early days...

Bye for now.

Kelly x


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi everyone. Just popping in quickly....

Grejka - i was so sad to read your news  Take some time out to take care of yourself and your husband. Don't lose all hope. It's so hard to have your dream snatched away like that but like Luci says you have to take something positive from it that you now have proof you can get pregnant. I hope you aren't feeling too bad. . That really helped me get through my m/c after my first bfp.

Hi Natty. I have PCOS too. I took metformin and after my first m/c was advised to take asprin. Not sure if it helped but got 2 bfps after that.

Waspey/Lisa - Hope the 2ww is going quickly. Hang in there and best of luck.

Welcome Kelly100.

Best wishes to everyone else.

Quick update from me. Toby is now 3 weeks old and is pretty stable at the moment. He has a few ongoing issues which need monitoring but otherwise if doing well. I had my first cuddle with him today and it was just the best thing. 
We have ******** page to udpate our friends and family (although he is acquiring quite a fan base!!) which you are welcome to look at.

http://www.********.com/pages/Toby-Robson-Updates-Please-spare-a-thought-for-our-little-man/244725425001?ref=mf

Take care everyone

Lisa
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi all

Wow xxLisaxx you are a great inspiration with a track record like that with those drugs, did you by any chance write a diary during your treatments?

Chat soon 

natalie


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Grieka

So sorry to hear your news i too had an eptopic and lost my tube! It was a natural conception (very unusual in IVF).

I now have twin girls who are soon to be 2 years old, I was devastated at the time of my eptopic and thought i would never have kids, i had nearly lost my life as i was very far gone but all i could think about was my fertility! It is an awful thing to go through both mentally and physically and my heart goes out to you  

A big hello to everyone else going through tx and the mo i read this thread often but don't say much as am not going through tx myself at the moment, however it looks as if SEFC are doing well with BFP's at the mo!

xxLisaxx hope you are well and am thinking of you and your family always xx

thats all for now

Lizzylou
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello everyone

Grejka I'm really sorry for everything that you are going through at the moment, this game can be so unfair.  Take the time to recover both physically and mentally, before you jump back on this rollercoaster.  MAke sure you spend some quality time with DH to get your relationship back on track xxx  

Kelly - welcome, glad to hear the injections are going ok, they do get easier as the week progresses  

NattyT - also welcome   I'm sorry I have no experience of the meds that you mention, good luck with your treatment later in the year.

MsaQ - hello to you, glad to hear you are back, hope you are not getting too many side effects on the pill  

xxLisaxx - lovely to see the photo of little Toby, and great news that you have finally had a cuddle with him, sending you and your family very best wishes xx

Lisa - hope you had a nice break, how are you feeling, has the bloatedness started to go down?  

Luci-Lu - how are things with you.  I was amazed when I looked at your ticker I can't believe how quickly time passes  

Rungirl - I picked up on your entries on the 'waiting for first scan' thread, I haven't posted there as I would get confused trying to keep up with people on two threads, sorry to hear your news I hope that everything goes ok for your scan today  

Ladynecta - how was the bike trip? hope the injections weren't too much bother whilst you were away  

Honeypot - hi, how are you doing?  

As for me,  I have symptoms that come and go, so I try not to panic too much when they disappear.  I had af type cramps for three days constant late last week, but I phoned Marion at the clinic and she said it's all part of the changes that are taking place, and unless I bleed there is no point having an early scan.  So I just have to sit it out for another week, and hope and pray that everything will be fine xx.

Hello to all those that have not posted for a while, Jenny, Bel, Sue, Made by M, wishing your all well xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello Girls 
I wanted say Big thank you to everyone for being with me and for your support!!  I am sorry I dont write your names I dont want to miss anyone out but thank you all again for your kind words that meant a lot for me and is helping me to get throw this.

As for me big break with trying . It will be hard but I dont have choice. Feeling better physicaly now but really sad and dowm in my heart  . My DH promised my a pup  I made offical now so he have to buy!!! I will have something to love and looked after for now.

*Lisa* - I saw Toby on ********! I am  for all your family!

All the best wishes for all of you       I will be always suporting you as much as I can!!   xxxxxxxx


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Morning ladies

Grejka I am so sorry for you.

Well for me looks like it is over again, the brownish spotting has started again this morning just like last time so I know that a full AF wont be too far behind.  I am really gutted, dont know how I have managed to come into work this morning feel like I may just burst into tears at any time.  I have called the clinic and left a message for Marion to call me.  May as well get booked in for my last NHS attempt as I am guessing it will be a few months wait now as the clinic is so busy.  I just feel like my body is rejecting the embryos and don't know what I can do to make it accept them.

Sorry for the me post, will be back later.

Lisa xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Waspey* -        Plase try to stay calm and positive still till Af is not yet there is a hope!!!! When is your test day??  

Do you remember girls when I was saying you about that wonderfull and lucky doctor in Pl He is really succesfull and he made pregnant lots of my friends. I was just thinking I am really unliky because I even dont know if I can go to him (that was my plan after NHS) because ectopic its another story   and yes that doctor its really succesful and helps girls to get pregnant but im my case with ectopic it cuold be differnt problem so I even dont know if I can get help of him I am just so scared it could happen again


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Lisa


Do not despair it may not be over some people get that brown spotting and still can be pg. I was also told by many docs that 3 attempts is recommended as quite unusual for it to work 1st or 2nd time, it could be 3rd time lucky! It great that you can get it on the nhs now too, we only had one attempt and had to go to london which was awful ! I have my fingers crossed
for you 
xxx
good luck and a big hi to everyone

lizzy
x


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Lisa - don't give up hope yet       

Grejka - don't despair, as I said before, so many people have had ectopic pregnancies and then gone on to have babies   I'm sure your lucky Polish Doctor has seen many cases just like yours xxxx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Grejka  hold on in there chicken and try not to worry too much about the future for the moment and focus on getting better and also getting your relationship on track. I have many friends who have sadly lost tubes and have gone onto having babies...I am sure if you have a look on this board there would be a thread on it somewhere

   Lisa - lets hope that it is nothing more than spotting and maybe things implanting...try to rest if you can although I am also a firm believer if it sticks it sticks what ever you do but I know alot of people would disagree with me but what ever if you know that you have done all possible then you feel better about it all.  

Things are ok with me but the time is moving very slowly...the days are hard when you are feeling so rough..but I am not complaining I promise  

Must go as a million things to do and need to get to bed early.

x HP


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

It's all over for me.  The hcg blood came back yesterday at 8.2 which confirm that my bleeding was a miscarriage.  So, its back to another round of iui.
thank you all for your  support.
big hugs,
rungirl xxxx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*rungirl* - so sorry  It so unfair  I even didnt know you have been bleeding   All of that is so difficult and painful. With me I wasnt even bleeding I had tiny spotting only Maybe one day it was big spotting but still not a lot so when I was phoning clinic they been saying: ITs all fine spotting is fine dont panic dont worry  etc so when I went for a scan was tottaly shocked, never ever expected that news... I know its difficult to say something to make you happy now just wanted say I am with you!!!And I will be next time  even more !!!
And its only a prove that you can get preganant but because so many of us has truobles and after that hard time its positive outcome its a prove we cant give up and we have to fight!!!!!!!!!    

*Waspey * - how are you    ^pray


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone.

I'm back from France and going to be basted on Friday. This morning they told me I had 11 follies, 6 that are the right size so some will have to be aspirated   I'm anxiously waiting for the phone call to say what time the appointment will be and when I have to do the injection tonight.

Grejka - I'm so sorry to read your news. I hope you are staying strong and won't let this set back beat you.  

Rungirl -   I hope you are keeping your spirits up - when do you think you will do your next IUI?

Waspey -   how are you hanging on in there?

Butterfly - Injections were fine in France and managed to get all the hotels to put it in there fridge and to freeze me an icepack for the next day. I am actually really glad I went... seems the days have flown by and obviously hasn't affected the treatment so far! How are things going for you?

Hello everyone I've missed!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi all,

Grejka - thank you for your kind word's and yes, you are right at least we know iui works for us - just need the next bean to stick - full time!  how are you doing?

ladynecta - we want to start asap, to wait for my next period.  I've come off the cyclogest so should have a withdrawl bleed then a period so maybe next month.  Also the nurses said to make an appointment with mr wilcox - before we start next round. Good luck on friday.  It's so difficult to get to speak with a nurse, they always seem so busy?

Honeypot - hand in there, hun - ms is good.  Where are you booked for your scan?

Big hugs,
xxxx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Rungirl - yes they are busy, when I went in this morning only 2 nurses were there, I was told some where ill and some were on holiday and they find it hard to get any cover. They have called me tho and I have to take my jab at 12.45 tonight (well thats tomorrow morning really) have set my phone alarm as I hope to be asleep by then... but probably won't need it as it will be on my mind so I doubt I will get to sleep! Good luck for your next cycle - hopefully you won't have too long to wait. Have you only dealt with Mr W or have you seen Mr R also?


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi

Ladynecta - that makes sence as i tried to call them every ten minutes and no one answered yesterday - even left two message.  Finally i got through at 4pm after two hours of calling.  I was kind of anxious to get my results!!!  We saw mr wilcox at PemburyHospital NHS - so we just stayed with him. Who do you see??  Good luck tonight/tomorrow morning.  Is this your first round of iui??


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Thought I would just do a quick post as a few of you have been asking.  It is definitely over for us this time, full AF arrived today so no chance or hope left now I am afraid.  I am still really disappointed but am not dwelling on it I have to move on and have another go.

I have an appointment with Mr R on tuesday morning and then the nurse straight after to schedule in another go.  Marion said will be mid October to start again.  I don't mind that too much though as I feel I need a break.

Grejka - When will you start again?  Do you ahve Frozen embryos?

Chat soon

Lisa xx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello ladies

Rungirl - I'm sorry that things have turned out this way for you, I was thinking of you yesterday   

Lisa -   so sorry to hear your news.  You are probably right, you need a break to give yourself time to recover, take care of yourself xx

Ladynecta - glad you had a good time in France.  Yes, I think going away helps take your mind off of things, we had a weekend away rallying (well DP driving not me) whilst I was stimming, I did exactly the same thing, asked them to keep the drugs in the fridge, and freeze an icepack etc.   good luck with the injection this eve xx

Honeypot - sorry to hear you are feeling rough xx

Only a short post today, I'm just tired all the time . . . but I don't mind!

Best wishes to all xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Waspey* - so sorry   I was hoping that spotting will go away  I know you feel disapointed now  Its all really hard!!!! We have to be really strong and remember that it will happen one day for us too!! I think its really good that your next go is in October!!!! Its not that long at all plus we dont even realise how much we need that break! I think I have 6 frossties but not sure I was scared even to ask.. Have you got your frosties too?? I am planning my next go after Christmas so hope in January but I dont know what our clinik plans for me  ... I feel that I need that break too!!!! especially for my realtionship it was too much for both of us  I am still not allowed even   so its really hard and strange I am sore and upset so I dont really feel like to but meantaly I know I need  this type of closnest with my DH Sorry for the details

*rungirl* - I will be  for you  next time!! let us know when will be your next go!! I feel beeter after op just really wrecked menatly. I still didnt have Af its feel strange..

*ladynecta * - Good luck!!!  Which dr are you dealing with?


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Rungirl/grejka - I have seen both Mr W (for initial consult) and Mr R (for HyCoSy) so I don't really mind who I see!

Waspey - good luck for Tuesday, I'm sorry it didn't work out this time - I'm glad you are looking forward to the next treatment.  

Butterfly - Nice to be tired I bet! I feel tired now and I've not been basted yet! I wonder if its a side effect of the drugs or getting back from hols!


----------



## Kelly100 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Rungirl - so sorry that it was bad news for you. Hope you can start treatment again soon.

Lisa - October sounds good. Not too far away but long enough to give you a break from treatment and ensure that you're ready to start again.

Butterfly - Glad that your doing ok. I guess you must have your scan soon? Good luck for that.

Grejka - Starting in January sounds very sensible. Your body has been through a lot and this will give you some quality time with your DH without the treatment taking over your lives.

Ladynecta - Best of luck for Friday. Hope it goes really well.

I had a scan today and have 7 follicles, mainly 11 -13 in size plus a couple of smaller ones. Marion was really pleased but I thought it was normal to have a few more but she said that there is no normal! I have another scan on Friday and egg collection will be Monday or Tuesday.

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Kelly x


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Kelly100 * - Well done girl!! All the best for you hun for your EC!!!


----------



## dezert72 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello ladies,

grejka - sorry to hear about the ectopic PG. You've been through a lot, you both def deserve some time out.

Lisa - I know how you must be feeling. You're right to try and keep positive. I was totally depressed for about a week, but DH has been forcing some positivity into me. We'll keep trying until it happens.

I def don't fancy going through another fresh cycle straight away so am hoping to try FET with my next cycle or 2. I haven't booked an appt to see Mr R or W, thought we'd just get on with it and see what happens. Though I am thinking that I must have an implantation problem, as everything else worked prefectly, not sure what can be done about that anyway.

 to all


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Morning ladies

Just a quick post.

Dezert - I am thinking the same re implantation problems as bith times everything else has gone fine and it is just the eggs implanting.  I feel like my body is rejecting them!

Kelly - well done and remember you only need two to go back.

Grejka - I dont think i have any frosties unforunately   so it will be a whole fresh cycle from October!  I pray that we get some frosties next time being that this is the last NHS go!

Hi to everyone else.

Lisa xx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Grejka - you just need to give yourself time, you have been through so much, both emotionally and physically xx it's good to delay treatment for a while, it gives you and DH time to concentrate on each other for a bit, without having the constant worry about tx xx

Desert72 - Good that you are looking forward, and FET cycle won't be so demanding on your body  

Ladynecta - It's all that work that your body is doing to create those eggs, it made me sooo tired, but my body does seem to go into overdrive and produce too many. Good luck for tomorrow       Yes, I am happy to be tired, the other symptoms still seem to come and go, I have somedays where I feel nauseous (spelling?!) all day, but mostly it's just in the evenings, nothing too bad, and I haven't physically been sick yet, so many other people seem to be off their food and sick all the time, whereas I seem to be eating much more than normal, and I've gone off chocolate (my mother would never believe me if I told her that!).

Kelly100 - 7 follies is good, believe me you wouldn't want the awful feeling that goes with having so many, it's quality not quantity, good luck with the scan on Friday 

hello to everyone xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*waspey* - can you ask for higher amount of medicine next time to help next tiime to have some frosties?? That will help a lot having another free go with frosties!!
*
Butterflyblue* - All the best for you and the baby!!!


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Grajka - I did have 14 follicles retrieved last time and only 6 fertilised, and of that two were put back and then the rest not freezable.
Previous time I had 12 follicles and 11 fertilised but again none good for freezing.  I am going to ask why the difference on fertilisation and also why not freezable!
I hope you are doing ok, giving yourself time is a good idea.  We are going o book a holiday in October to dubai which will be great and then aim to start end of October.

So did Mr W do your laporoscopy then?  I was treated by him at the Nuffield in Tunbridge Wells originally and have seen Mr R since at SEFC, but I like both of them, are think they are equally as good.

Hello to everyone else.

Lisa xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

Waspey - I sent your a personal message.
Great idea with holiday  !!! I am waiting for my pup!


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies...

I'm officially PUPO! On the 2ww


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Ladynecta -        - look after you and your beanies....

all the best to everyone else

regards
nats


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*ladynecta * -      Relax a lot and take care!! What is your plan for relax? Have you got any good book etc?


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks NattyT and Grejka

Currently I have two magazines and my laptop hooked up in my bedroom! So I can chill out and lay down as long a possible. DP sorted out dinner and is out playing footie now. He's been signed off for a week but I kinda wish he was going to work as it easier to relax on your own sometimes. Hopefully he'll be thoughtful enough to look after me for the weekend. I was thinking of meeting my mum in town tomorrow as that won't be stressful (she doesn't know about TX) but think if I do that DP won't understand I want to go back to laying around when I get back!

Grejka - what sort of pup are you getting? I have a black toy poodle and I adore her!


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi ladynecta

sounds like you are relaxing tonight the right way.  Honestly I think you and dp should spend a realxing loving weekend together, this is quite an emotional time, and sometime more so for the dp our there - my dh really battled, wouldnt say more than me, but very closely as bad as me when i had my mc in January.

Sometime we dont think about what these treatments do to the great men in our lives.

I have a darling black and white ****su, she is adorable, soon to have baby ****ties.... well when she comes into season 

regards and     to everyone
nattyT


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*ladynecta* - I am not sure what puppy yet I know that I want something small and cuddly Cant wait for the pup!!! My friend has really cute jack russel with yorkshar terrier mix and I want something similar but it doesnt have to be that. I have to wait little bit because I want to go Poland soon and for Christmas so it will be probably after Xmas too because I diont want to buy pup and then go for holiday...
*NattyT* - If you have any babies ****su plase let me know I am thinking to get pup!!Have you got pictures of your dog? Is is ok to see it??


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Grejka

I will load a picture on my profile in a sec, how can i add more pictures for you all too see

Never loaded pictures here before

nats


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*NattyT* - thank you so much!! she is really cute!!! If she has her babies and you will be selling them pleae let me know I will definetly consider buying!! If is possible of course will ncie tyo see more if thats not a problem!?
On that picture is your DD? She is really beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Grejka

Thank you so much for your comments, I will let you know when Gabby (princess Gabriella) ha ha guess who loves high school musical? 

Roxanne my dd is amazing, i cant believe i made her!!!  She has been and always been perfect in EVERY way.  I know that we are very very blessed to have her in our lives.

regards
Nats


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

It' just a question really.....i had my m/c last week at 6 wks, and was told by the nurses to stop taking the cyclogest pesseries to have a withdrawl bleed.  That was 5 days ago, and i've had only a tiny bit of spotting?  Do you think it would be a proper bleed?!  And where would i be one cycle days??  bit confused?
I wanted to know a we are keen to crack on and have another go iui asap.
Ladynecta - keep relaxing,hun.
NattyT - Roxanne is adorable.

Big hugs,
xxx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

morning all

Rungirl, i know everyone is different and reacts differently but I had a mc in January at just past 7 weeks, I started stopping on then it turning into a trickle then it was like a normal period for about 2 weeks, until i passed everything, I know exactly when i passed the baby it was a large clump with like a spider web effect almost, would have been what ever was growing.

I went to my epu at maidstone hospital, when i first started spotting, they scanned confirmed the mc, and said I could do it 2 ways, wait and ride it out, as I did and just let the pregnancy fall away by its self, I had a scan I think 4 weeks later so that they could confirm it was all away and health again.  

I would go to an epu if I was you, basically you need to confirm all your insides are clean and clear and nothing still growing unneccessary - scanning is the only way.

I am sorry about your mc, I know how you must be feeling.  Glad you are ready to go again all the best and keep us posted.

Hope my advice is of help

Thank you for your kind comments about Roxanne, she is the light of our lives.

Well some of you know and others dont, I have been on Metform for a few days now I am finally feeling a bit better it take a bit of getting used to ha ha

Have a great sunday everyone
nattyT


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, Im sorry ive not been on here since I got back last week but I have been so busy with going back to work and doing all the holiday washing and sorting out the garden which seems to have become a jungle in the 2 weeks I was away. Its just taken me ages to read through everything so much seems to have happened

Grejka Honey im so so sorry to hear your news      . Life can be so cruel sometimes. try to stay strong you will get your dream it will just take time. Im glad dp is treating you to a puppy it will help to take your mind off things a bit and I believe animals are great to help us heal mentally

Lisa/dezert72      sorry to hear it didnt work for you guys   next time will be your turn

Rungirl im so sorry about your mc      try to stay positive and look at it that you were able to get pg. I know that doesnt take the hurt away but pls try to look on the positive side   next tx stays with you

Lisa I looked at your ******** pics of baby toby, he is gorgeous congratulations on his birth and   he gets stronger every day

Honeypot congratulations im glad everything was good on your scan

Butterfly congratulations BFP 

ladynecta congratulations on being pupo

NattyT Im glad you are now feeling better on the metformin. I also have pcso and am on metformin but I was lucky and didnt have any side effects

As for me I had a lovely 2 weeks in greece although it was sooo hot but im not complaining. The break was just what I needed and gave me time to think things through a bit and put things in perspective a bit more. Im not due to start any tx soon because I have to wait for dp to have his cystic fibrosis blood test which prob wont be any time soon because he is a farmer and its his most busy time of year we are not sure if he will be able to get any time off ( his boss is an ****) Im still   it comes back negative when he does get round to having it done. I just want to know one way or another and take things from there.

Hi to everyone else. I hope you are all well and wishing you all the best with your treatments

Hazel x


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Congratulations on being PUPO Ladynecta, I hope you are taking it easy      

Hi Hazel,  glad you had an fantastic holiday, hope you have come back refreshed and ready to face the world again xx

Grejka - I have been trying to convince DP that we should get a dog for ages, but it's a no go area.  He is right that we are both out at work all day, but I would really love a puppy.  Hope it all works out for you xx

I am in a bit of a quandry.  DP bought me tickets to see U2 in concert for my birthday  , and they are really great seats.  But when I found out we had a BFP I decided we shouldn't go, the only problem is we have been unable to sell the tickets   so now I don't know whether to go or not.  Problem is I get so tired, and this Saturday felt sick and faint all day, and ended up sleeping for two hours in the afternoon.  Not sure I will make it through an hours drive there and six hours at Wembley Stadium, and then another hours drive home.  Plus I'm worried I might do some harm to the little bean (I know that's stupid and irrational).  Not sure what to do, any ideas?


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Well just normal day really, done some remote book keeping work today, need to clock up some hours as we could really do with some more income.

Hubby left for the rigs last night  , but thats life and it pays the bills so we just have to live around it.

I am feeling better some times and worse some times, I dont really know yet what effect me on these met tabs, so have been just eating bovril on toast   - well it should help with any weight loss. ha ha 

I am frantically trying to get sorted in the house, with the inlaws arriving in 3 weeks and now hubby away its all on my shoulders but as always it will look great when they arrive.

Butterflyblue - how much are you asking for the tickets and when is the concert?  You could (cost aside) spend the night in London so you could catch the train (40 min) book into the hotel have a nap, eat then get a taxi to the o2 - taxi booked to take you back to the hotel - good nights sleep - make a weekend out of it maybe, use Tesco point if you can?
Good luck with what you decide to do.

To everyone have a great day, be good or be good at it......
NattyT


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi NattyT

Sorry to hear that your DH will be away for a while, I think I would find it hard to get used to.  Your daughter and pooch are adorable    Hopefully the metformin won't cause too many side effects.

The concert is at Wembley Stadium on Saturday, the tickets were cost price £150 each, level 1, only 40 rows up, really close to the stage, next price bracket is VIP redzone   I feel guilty because DP bought them as a birthday present, if we go it's just as easy for us to drive as stay over.


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi ladies! How are we all? 

Butterfly - How does DH feel about you going to the concert now you've got the BFP? Would you be able to leave if you really couldn't cope til the end? I'm sure you'd really enjoy yourself and have to sleep all sunday to recover!

NattyT - hi, my DP works shift and I find it hard after a week with him on late where I feel like I don't see him, I don't know how I'd cope in your position... how long will he be away for? I'd have to sort the house out for the inlaws even though my DP is around... he just doesn't see mess that I do! LOL  

Hazelm - a whole two weeks away, that must have been bliss! fingers crossed you can get DP to have the test sooner rather than later... I hate waiting!

Rungirl - I hope you are ok   thinking of you 

Grejka - I hope you are feeling a bit better and you and DH are both well  

Hello waspey, dezert72, kelly100 and anyone I've missed.

I'm driving myself crazy, only 3 days into the 2ww! Can anyone help... the nurse just told me to test in two weeks... as the basting was on Friday do you think I should test Friday or Saturday??


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi 

my hubby is away for 2 to 3 weeks, we do find it really hard when he comes home, cause dd and I fall into a comfy little routine and when he gets back, its like he is the 3rd wheel.

I am a little of a control freek and I have just realised that it doesnt help at all, my new plan is to just go with the flow when he comes home.  We just need to carry on from when he left - its hard but its the way our lives are right now and we just have to make it work.

I know what the 2ww is all about, you need to do things to keep your mind busy, get yourself caught up in a brilliant LONG book, if you are into anything crafty, start making some homemade Xmas cards, start looking around for xmas pressies,  JUST KEEP BUSY

Dont shoot me for mentioning the Xmas words its coming back girlies and there is nothing we can do to stop it. I LOVE CHRISTMAS!!!!!!

have to sort our dinner, chat later
nattyT


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Natty* - did you get my message? And dont worry about mentioning Xmas I am thinking about them already  As I was seraching for flights.
* ladynecta* - I know 2ww is not easy!!! You can try test earlier but you can have false negative and worry so Its not always good idea.. i tested earlier anyway and I will in the future as i know I just cudnt wait...  
*butterflyblue* - I will probably not go as well becasue I will worry too much about the baby. Dont feel bad about it you have good reson!!!! 
*hazel* - Thank you  Its nice to see you Here  ! I am happy you had nice time in Greece! Hope will be not to long and you can start again!!


----------



## Kelly100 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick update. I had my egg collection today and they got 5 eggs. Just praying that most of them fertilise and I get good news tomorrow morning. Pleased to say I don't remember much from the procedure and just slept through most of it. Apparently I asked my DH how many eggs there were 3 times! I have spent this afternoon asleep on the sofa. Back to work tomorrow which will be good as it will keep my mind occupied and the time should pass quite quickly.

Ladynecta - good luck for your 2WW. Hope it doesn't go too slowly. Are you going back to work or do you have 2 weeks off?

Hope everyone else is ok.

Bye for now.

Kelly x


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Kelly - well done for your 5 eggs, I'll keep my fingers crossed they all fertilise and are little fighters! I'm on day 3 and its already dragging   I went back to owrk today but found it hard to concentrate. I only do 4 days a week and the nurse said just carry on as normal... so I'm trying.

Grejka - I don't think I will be tempted to test early because as much as I want to know the answer I also don't want to spoil the fact that I could be pregnant. I can't remember, did you get the right result when you tested early? (or did you not tell us)


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*ladynecta* - Its very good you will not test early I think its better to do when Doctor said I done it and was false negative so in my case wasnt worthy but some girls test earlier and they have positve results. I recomend the digital tests!!!


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

grejka - I've bought 4 clearblue digitals because they were half price in tesco last month... now how many do we think I'll get through this Tx?


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*ladynecta* - thats very good clearblue digitals are the best ones!! 
I am going to talk tomorrow to Mr W. Really feel he is my last hope..


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello ladies, 

Well done Kelly, I hope you get good news this morning.

Ladynecta - I didn't dare test early, after poor Grejka's false negative.  I know it's hard to wait.  Keep yourself occupied to try to take your mind off of things, easier said than done I know.

As for me, I had my viability scan today, and I'm still in limbo, saw a yolk sac and foetal column, but the little bean is about 4 days smaller than it should be, and the nurse would have liked to have seen a stronger heartbeat, so I have to go back again next Tuesday to see if things have progressed   I'm really sad, and now I have another week of agony and waiting.


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh butterfly - try not to worry (I know easier said than done). You never know exactly when your bean implanted   Sounds like its doing all the right things, just a couple of days behind   

Grejka - are you seeing Mr W about another tx or a follow up?

I'm going to the docs this afternoon - will get me out of work a little early - shameless aren't i!   My eczema has really flared up (i get it on my fingers) and its hard to even type.   Anyone heard of this being an early pregnancy sign?! I think it must be related to the progesterone pessaries, hormones up and down!!


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

* butterflyblue * -   I will be thinking of you next Tuesday  I know its really hard not to worry but like ladynecta said you dont know when your been bean implanted. Hope all will be fine. Did you have your hcg level done??  
*ladynecta * - I want to talk to Mr W about my ectopic pregnancy and about laparoskopy and how he see my future after all of that. Near Xmas time I am goping to see also Polsih doctor and talk to him about next go, maybe one of them can advise something...


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Hope that you have all had a nice weekend and been doing nice things?

I had my scan this morning and all appears well...baby measures 9 weeks +1 day and we could see him/her waving and moving about. Still a while to go though before we can relax as we all know far too well!


x HP


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello all

Wow Honeypot, congrats on your scan its wonderful seeing that especially after everything and its YOUR BABY.. good luck with everything

nattyT


----------



## Kelly100 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Butterflyblue - Thinking of you and praying that your scan goes well next week. Hopefully you'll see a stronger heartbeat and then you'll be able to relax a bit more. Try not to worry too much although I know that's much easier said than done.

Grejka - Hope you get on well with Mr. W tomorrow. Let us know how it goes.

Honeypot - Congratulations! So pleased that everything is going well for you.

Ladynecta - Hopefully now that you're back at work the time will go a bit quicker. I guess the 2WW is agonising which I will soon experience for myself. I'm already lining up lots of books, DVD's/Videos etc to pass the time in those first few days.

I had good news this morning. All 5 eggs fertilised so I'm going back on Thursday for the transfer. So relieved as I was worried that I might not get 2 embryos for the transfer. Anyway, off to bed soon to make sure I get plenty of rest.

Hi to everyone else.

Kelly x


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Well done Kelly, that's fantastic news, good luck for Thursday    

Honeypot - so pleased the scan went well, must be so lovely to see your baby moving around xx

Grejka - I hope you get lots of encouraging news from Mr W

Ladynecta - how are you?  Hope you are managing to relax and not stress too much  

As for me, I spoke to Marion yesterday afternoon, I was too numb when I was at the scan to ask Sherry any questions.  Marion said when they don't see a strong heartbeat things could go either way, there is no way of telling, just got to wait a week for another scan.  I am afraid I am fearing the worst, I can't help it, I am so sad and hurting more than I ever have.  I did a search on this site, and didn't find many cases where after this situation the little bean grows any more.  Just got to wait


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Butterfly - I feel much more relaxed today, not sure why, started to think what will be will be! Went out for dinner last night with DP and his bro and our waitress was clearly at least 5 months gone - there is no getting away from it!   I hope you have better news next week - please, please don't stress, it won't do you or your bean any good. Stay strong for your bean and hope your bean is staying strong for you.   I am wishing you every good thought I can  

Grejka - good luck with Mr W today, I hope you find him positive and he gives you hope for the future  

Honeypot - glad all is going well for you and your little bub - we need inspiration here (well I do)! 

NattyT - how are those xams plans coming along LOL! Hope you and DD are well and not missing DH too much.


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies

How are you all? Im having treatment at SEFC too it would be great to chat with someone else who is having or had treatment there.

Hope to hear from you soon 

Madhair xx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

madhair - welcome!

You've come to the right place, all the ladies here are very supportive and in different stages of Tx (treatment).

I'm currently on my 2WW (two week wait).

What treatment are you having/ thinking of having? What stage are you at?

Ladynecta


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Ladynecta

Thanks for the welcome response im currently having IUI at SEFC im on day 9 and am going for a scan today!

2WW best of luck what tx have you been having? how far into your 2ww are you?

Madhair xx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Madhair - I've just had DIUI and have 9 days of the 2ww left - this is my first 2ww. Sounds like you are not far behind me. Is this your 2nd or 3rd scan? Are you having a medicated cycle? I had my second scan 8 days after I started the injections (day 12 of my cycle) and was inseminated 2 days later- I produced too may follies and had to have some drained at the same time. Hope your scan goes well and you'll tell us how it went


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Ladynecta

9 days I will keep everything crossed for you - best of luck! I bet the 2WW is really hard.
This is my second scan I started injecting 8 days ago too so am about a week behind you, thats my worry producing to many follies did it hurt when they drained them? 

Will def let you know how it goes today 

xxx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Madhair - I took the option of being sedated for the procedure as they prevoiusly did a HyCoSy for me and though thats not meant to be painful I found it rather uncomfortable. I remember absolutely nothing about it. Apparently I even managed to ask for a cup of coffee (which I'm not drinking at the moment) afterwards - downside of it is I remember nothing about the insemination either, which I would have liked to. But it was either have them drained or cancel treatment, which I obviously didn't want to do! Fingers crossed you won't have responded "too well" to the drugs, but just enough. SEFC will go ahead if you have 1-3 viable sized follies (all those at least 14mm by today)


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Ladynecta 
Keeping your fingers crossed worked I didn't over respond!! I'm going to carry on injecting and have another scan on Friday they are hoping to get one more follie by then as I only had one which was a good size and four small ones! ll goes well then they can inseminate on Monday. 
So exciting being so close, thanks for the advice earlier.

xxxx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Madhair - well done! That excellent news   - hopefully you can grow one or two more by then, but one on its own is enough! I'll keep hoping for you for Friday. You'll have to think of something to occupy yourself for the next few days.... time seems to drag... well for me anyway - I went motorbiking around France whilst I was doing my injections, am so pleased I did, really took my mind off it. Wish I had something like that to do for the next week or so LOL! Don't worry it seems quiet on here today, most people post in the evening, I think I'm one of the few who come on here all day!


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi all

Well we went to Leeds Castle today, we have just got back, we are both Knackered ha ha

Tomorrow we are off to the Hop Farm - the things you do to occupy through the lONG summer holidays.

Wishing everyone well, keep yourselves busy in the stages of wait - read books, watch movies, go to town do what you can, the WAIT KILLS ME!!

Xmas plans ha ha, well i know where we going for Xmas day, as we dont have any family nearby, we will be at our friends who have kindly invited us to spend the day with them and their family.  I will be doing the prawn cocktails for starters and trifle for pud.... just have to get the decs up and shopping done and Im ready ha ha
Also looking forward to it cause i will be on my 2ww over xams, i did my last treatment same time last year, and have to admit with all the things that keep us busy over xmas its the best time for 2ww.


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi - mombasaqueen - how are you?

NattyT - xmas organised already! I don't know how you do it!   Have you purposely planned Tx for then?


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome madhair  

I can't believe some of you are talking about xmas already   xx I try not to think about it until December

How did your meeting with Mr W go Grejka?  Hope you are ok


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*ladynecta* - keeping my fingers crossed for you!!  
*madhair* - nice to meet you  and all the best in your tx 
*butterflyblue* - yes Me too I was thinking about Xmas  Had to buy flights earlier as my all family is abroad and its cheaper now plus gives me something to look forward to. Thank you for asking about my meeting with Mr W. All went well. He said to me that although it was bad luck with ectopic thats a good think I got pregnant! And we should have a baby with the NHS goes. Of course I am on break now with trying. In a way its hard in other is nice to have normal life not just think 24 h about trying  Feel really tired emotionaly end even thinking about trying makes me sick. We have to make with DH desicion if we starting before Xmas or just after,, I still need few days to deciade...
How are you feeling? Is your scan on Tuesday?? I will be thinking about you!!  

How are you doing rest of the ladies?? Some of you havent been here for long time!> I hope you are OK! 
WE have been talking about 2end meeting but didnt meet again. Girls what do you think about meeting in September Lots of   for everyone!!!


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Grejka,

I'm so glad that your meeting with Mr W was positive   yes this whole business is so draining, make the most of your break, you need it after everything that you have been through xx see it as a time to get your relationship back on track, then you and DH will be much stronger together ready for the next treatment cycle.

It's so nice to have something to look forward to, so booking your flights home for Xmas is a good idea  

I am ok,  I have cried and cried, I seem to have taken all the negative from the meeting/scan on Tuesday and none of the positive.  So I am trying so hard to be calm, and see it how it is . . . that I am pregnant, there is a yolk sac and a foetal column, and a heartbeat, even if they weren't as big and strong as they should have been.  All I can do is wait now.  I went to see my acupuncturist earlier today so I do feel calmer, hopefully it will last a few days, poor DP doesn't know what to do when I suddenly burst into tears.

Speak soon xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Butterflyblue* - I know that is very very hard and noone who didint have similar experience will never understand how difficult it is. I was waiting for about two weeks with a hope that maybe all will be fine That was toruture!!! Hovewer there is always hope!! And I will be  for you!! Try to go out maybe with your DH at the weekend I know the time will be dragging!! But You have to be strong and do everything to think less about it!! xxxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi all. I cant believe I just typed a post and for some reason its vanished again. Why does that alway happen to me

Butterfly Im so sorry to hear about your scan   hang on in there honey, there is a heartbeat there and that is a good thing. I know its hard but try to stay positive stressing will do you and ur bean no good,   it looks better next week

madhair welcome to the site, everyone on here is lovely and really supportive

Honeypot glad everything was good on your scan, hope your not getting 2 tired yet

Kelly 5 eggs fertilised thats great news, hope all goes well for et

Nattyt did you have a good time at the hop farm? did they have anything special going on there? I like the hop farm. How old is ur dd she looks very sweet

Grejka Im glad mr w was positive. I hope you can use the time to enjoy being with your dh and build an even stronger relationship with him than you had before. I bet all of this has mad you 2 closer. Take your time to decide when do do your next tx, only you will know when you are ready to try again. You got pregnant once and I know you will do it again, Your time will come.  

Ok time for me to have a moan. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can get my dp to book his cf blood test. I know he is busy but he normally finds time or signal to text me but just wont book the blood test its driving me nuts. I just want to know one way or another whether we are even going to be able have any more treatments and until we get his results we wont know. Ive tried talking to him normally, ive tried getting moody with him ive tried how important this is to me and how much its sressing me out not knowing but he has still not done it. sorry to moan but I cant stand the waiting and not knowing.

hope everyone else is ok. Thinking of u all

Hazel x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Butterflyblue - i agree with grejka, try and relax and enjoy the fact that you are pregnant!  i know its hard.
Grejka - you sound more positive and are starting to plan the future ie. Xmas...wow! seems forever, i'm on holiday and have just spent the day on the beach, o no xmas thoughts at all.

It is now 2 week since my m/c and i have only had the bleed-m/c but have till not had the withdrawl bled from topping the cyclogest?!  The holiday couldn't have come at a better time and am feeling very relaxed and positive about the future.

ladynecta - i was sedated both times i had iui (made too many follicels) and i recommend it too, bet to stay relaxed throughout the procedure.

Hi to everyone else,
big hugs
xxxx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

* rungirl* - I am not sure If I undestood you, I think next periot should be in about a month after micsacrege. How are you feeling? when is your next go?
*Hazel * - i dont know what to suggest but I have sometimes trouble with my DH too... Things which are really important to me for him seems to be not  but I know I have to be patient wih him and talk calmly even if I just want tell him off!! Sometimes treat him like a child!! He likes doing his things when he is ready. Very often he says "tomorrow" to me but tomorrow never comes! Maybe try to talk him calmly again and say how much thats mean to you. Maybe you can suggest him that you can phone there and book that blood test??


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thought I'd post here quickly as we now have a date for starting treatment again: baseline scan will be on Monday 7th September.  We were going to do it earlier this summer, but what with various family things it just hasn't been the right time.  However it's good to have the date in the diary and gives me something to focus on!  

Doing all the usual healthy eating, vitamins, cutting down on caffeine/alcohol etc, but with Tom coming up 2 plus me working full-time (as DH is currently unemployed) I'm perhaps not getting all the peace and relaxation I did before    However, Tom is a very good sleeper so I do at least get my 8 hours a night!!!

A few personals - I'll try to catch up properly as I get to know all the new people!

Butterfly Blue: keeping everything crossed for you for your next scan.

HoneyPot: wonderful to hear that you're PG again.  

Waspey and Grejka: sending you  

Sarah: I'm following Toby's progress on ******** and praying regularly for you all.

Lizzylou:   Are you going to the SEFC children's party?  We didn't reply quickly enough so it is now fully booked  

Better leave things there as I still have to write shopping list for DH to go to the supermarket tomorrow plus iron a shirt for work tomorrow!!!

Katy xx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi All

just wanted to let you know, RUNGIRL, i mc in january it my period has been all messed up since then!  my first period after the miscarriage was 4 weeks late, and since then it about 1 or 2 weeks late.  Either chat to the clinic to see if they can do anything to sort it out of if they can suggest things for you.

Welcome back Katy H, welcome to the roller coaster ride.... ha ha

Madhair sorry i havent welcomed you before, welcome you will feel right at home here.

Wow a childrens party that sounds lovely - that sounds like a wonderful event and a great day for all the parents and staff....

Had a great day at the Hop Farm, wow but it was so HOT.  The kids loved it.
I have been called into work for Fri Mon and Tue, and starting work for a new client on Thursday, looking forward to getting my work into a bit of a routine, looking forward to a bit more of an income than what I havent had in ages.

I need to spend some quality time at home next week, got to get it sorted before the inlaws get here..... im running out of time fast!!!

Thinking of you all wishing and sending you all    

Regards
NattyT


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi all

Just wanted to say thank your for all the welcomes! Hope everyone is ok.

Madhair xxx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello everyone

Grejka - thank you for your kind words xx

Hazel - My DP can be just the same, nothing is ever urgent, and we tread a fine line between gently reminding, and being seen as a nag.  Men just don't seem to have the same sense of urgency as we do.  I don't really know what to suggest, surely the blood test would only take half an hour or so, could you suggest that you combine it with a lunch out or something, I know that's difficult when work gets in the way xx

Rungirl - maybe you should ring the clinic just to talk it through with them, they may be able to put your mind at rest, and let you know what to expect in the coming month or so?  

KatyH - So pleased that you now have your scan date booked, and you have a target to focus on, best of luck to you  

NattyT - sounds like you has a lovely day at the hop farm, what fun xx best of luck with the tidy up before the in laws arrive!  

Thanks to everyone for their words of support.  We are off to stay with DP's sister in Wales tomorrow, so we will be back Monday, ready for our scan on Tuesday.  Will update you all then.

Have a great weekend   xx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Butterfly  - just to say I still have everything crossed for you      I hope you have a relaxing weekend in Wales.

Grejka - glad meeting with Mr W went well! Have you had anymore thoughts on before or after xmas? If you go for just before xmas you could be PUPO with NattyT   I know that won't affect your decision, it was just what was running through my head. 

Madhair - how was the scan? Still on for monday?? I hope those follies are growing nicely 

Hi rungirl - I hope you are ok   Being sedated is the weirdest thing - I really can't remember a thing after "lie back and shuffle your bum forward a bit" LOL! I even drunk a cup of coffee and opened and ate a packet of biscuits -  with no memory what so ever! DP says he kissed me and held my hand, but I seriously have no idea at all! Anyway like you say I was relaxed - I dread to think how relaxed!  

Hazelm - have you got DP to book the test yet? Personally I'd go for the what day are you free I'm going to book it approach - my DP needs chivvying along like a child sometime  

Yippee I'm halfway through the 2WW today! feeling a bit down but not really sure why.   hopefully I'll cheer up tomorrow.


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*butterflyblue* - will be thinking of you on Tuesday  
*ladynecta* - Only one week left of horrible 2 ww     Have you got any plans for the weekend to keep your mind busy?
As for me I still dont know, I hope our clinik will be not rushing me too much. I am sure that October is too early like they said but maybe doing that just before Xmas is a good idea beacouse I am going To Poland for Xmas so then I could be busy and forget about all of that. This time we are plannig to not say to the family about tx. (last time we had the same plan but DH/s nan died and thats why we said) Findded really hard and I know for example my mum wish me luck and all the best but she was worring too much even more than me and I dont want to give her that stress again. But then if my family and frends will notice that I am not having Xmas or NewYears Drinks with them they probably ALL will know anyway 
I have a freind's pup again to look after  , She made me smile stright away but just poop  all over my new carpet  but then al least I have someting to do ...


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

morning

Hi all Grejka, just to let you know last year my 2ww was over xmas and my test date was new years day.  I did have 1 drink on xmas day my family did know, but they made no fuss about it at all, having xmas in the middle of it all made my 2ww so much less stressfull and almost a pleasure and even though it was at the back of my mind it wasn't the only thing on my mind - if you know what i mean?  But don't rush yourself only do the tx if you feel mentally and physically well to start all over again.

Butterflyblue, thinking of you all the best.

Madhair, have a restfull weekend and good luck for scan on Monday

Hazel - well sometimes men will do things when they are ready and not when it suits us, the only and obvious thing is to have a heart warming chat with your dh and tell him from the bottom of your hear how you feel and tell him its important to you and things are just holding waiting for him to do his test.  You never know your dh could be having issues of his own that he hasn't shared with your about the test or something else.  Make a lovely meal, candles, wine and have a evening of just chatting about your feelings.... see if it works?

Ladynecta congrats with your halfway milestone the next week should be a breeze, ha ha..... wishing you all the best.

Rungirl - how you doing?  Did you call the clinic?

Have a great day everyone, sorry if I have missed anyone thinking of you all
chat soon
NattyT


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies

How is everyone hope your having a lovely weekend. I'm off to the in-laws later today fun, fun, fun wish me luck!!!

Ladynecta - wow half way hope your feeling OK and enjoying your weekend, im sure next week will fly by. Thinking of you and wishing you all the luck. Im still having my insemination on Monday but I don't feel that positive as I only have one follie that is big enough. I know one is all they need but two would have been better! So I will be joining you on the 2ww from Monday.

NattyT - Thank you I will try not sure about restfull with the in-laws ha ha!! Hope your having a great weekend are you up to anything exciting?

Hazel - My DH was very similar I know how frustrating and hurtful it can be so I know how you must be feeling.Hope you manage to speed things up just tell him your true feelings.

Take care everyone 

Speak soon

Madhair xxx


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

MADHAIR - thanks for the thoughts and wishes. Good luck for Monday!    I wouldn't worry about only having one - it seems like we always see the worst. I'm convinced that as I produced so many the eggs they may be of a lower quality... I'm sure that one good quality eggs stands a really good chance   oh and good luck with the in-laws too!

Grejka - I know what you mean, I havn't told my mum & don't wnat her worrying! I'm sure if you didn't drink over xmas you could just say that you were trying and 'you never know' without actully saying you've had a treatment... I hope the puppy is behaving  

I've been baking and cooking to keep myself occupied. I just had a visit from a friend with her 2 boys - 7yrs & 18 months! She doesn't know about Tx and was asking me if I was planning on having kids yet - I quickly changed the subject!! I'm supposed to be going out with my family tomorrow (dad, cousins, aunties & uncles and grandparents) but I'm not sure I want to go as there will be not toilet where we're going and I'll probably be sitting around in the cold! - anyone got any good excuses I can use?!

NattyT & everyone else - I hope you are enjoying the weekend!


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Madhair - hope all goes according to plan today - let us know how you get on!


----------



## Kelly100 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Grejka - Glad your meeting with Mr W went well. I'm sure you've got plenty of time to decide exactly when you want your next tx. It is very difficult deciding who to tell. We have told immediate family and some close friends but everyone is different and it depends if you want to be able to talk about it and if you find them supportive. Hopefully if you're not drinking at xmas, people might be sensitive enough not to question you or you could say you're trying to be healthy!

Butterflyblue -  Hope you had a good weekend in Wales and it helped to take your mind off tomorrow.  Praying that you get good news. Will be thinking of you.

Ladynecta - Only 4 days to go! I guess this is probably the hardest and most nerveracking part of the 2WW and it's only natural that you have good days and bad days. Best of luck for Friday.

Madhair - Welcome and good luck for today. Try to stay positive and calm. Do you have some time off work now?

Hazel - I hope you've managed to talk your DH round into booking that appointment.

KatyH - Great that you've got your treatment booked. I'm sure the next few weeks will go really quickly and you'll be starting before you know it.

Rungirl - Hope you're having a great holiday. It's probably just what you need right now.

I had my ET on Thursday. It went well and I had a grade 1 4 cell and a grade 1-2 4 cell put back. Feeling positive - for now! Spent the weekend relaxing with my DH doing all the cooking and running around after me! Doing some work from home this week so that I can avoid the stress of the office. Hoping it goes quickly.

Hi to everyone else.

Bye for now.

Kelly X


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

[fly]  PUPO [/fly]

Kelly100 another PUPO lady!  yippee! Sounds like you have a lovely DH! Wish I was working from home.. when is your OTD?


----------



## Kelly100 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ladynecta - My OTD is 26 August so I'm on day 5. It's nice to have others on here that are also on the 2ww. I know I'm very lucky with my DH. He's been very supportive throughout the tx. Haven't actually done any work yet so guess I'd better get on with it!

Kelly X


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Madhair- good luck for monday. try not to worry that there was only 1 follie you never know another 1 might have grown big enough by tomorrow and its quality not quantity that counts.

Ladynecta how are you doing? not long now until you test . hope ur not doing 2 much and finding time to put your feet up

kelly glad et went well. glad your dh is being helpful, make sure you take it easy and try to find something to occupy yourself for the 2ww

butterfly hope the scan went well, will be thinking of you

Grejka how are you doing? any luck on finding a puppy yet

Ive still not got dp to get his blood test booked up. he did try to talk to the doctor and they were supposed to phone him back. he is trying to get the tests done on the nhs to save some money but they said he needs to see the doctor first and then get an appointment with the nurse and then he has to go back and see the doctor for the results. Half of me wants him to book it at the clinic and just pay for it to get it done but unfortunately our poor dog has gone and broken his elbow and has been in the vets since fri, he should be having an op tomorrow to pin it and to put a new ball joint in there which is all going to cost a fortune. Im hardly going to see him for 6 weeks because he is going to stay with dps mum because he needs to stay in a cage for 6 weeks and only let out every 2 hours for a wee and with me and dp working its easier if he stays with his mum so its just more stress and more money spent which we could do without when tx is so expensive

How is everyone else, its been a bit quiet on here lately, everyone seems to have disappeared

Hazel x


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh lots of PUPO ladies...I can feel a lucky streak in the air....all my fingers and toes are crossed for all of you.

I hope that those that have had such horrid losses recently are recovering a little and future plan is a little clearer!

Katy....exciting about starting again...I shall follow your tx cycle and wish you lots of luck.

love HP


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi All

Hope everyone is feeling ok and had a lovely weekend? I had my insemination done today I am so pleased we are at SEFC everyone there is so lovely they make everything so much easier. It wasn't the most comfortable thing I have had but hopefully it will all be very much worth it. So I am now joining those of you on the 2ww!! 

Hazel - Hope the DP books blood test soon. Everything sure does add up with tx its scary how quickly the money goes! As for your dog hope he/she is ok   poor thing. Yes I suppose one follie is enough!

Kelly - not long now best of luck, thinking of you, your DH sounds so supportive. Thank you for the welcome, luckily for me im a lady of leisure so I will have time to take it easy if needed.

Ladynectar - thank you for all your support on here, how are you feeling not long to wait now I have everything crossed for you. I  am not enjoying the stomach cramps I am having but glad its all done now - 2WW eeekkk!!! Hope your managing to keep busy and relaxed.  

Thinking of everyone and wishing you all the best with tx.

Love Madhair xx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

hello everyone,

sorry no detailed personals today, hazel sorry to hear about your poor dog, good luck to madhair, ladynecta and kelly all PUPO   

For me its all over     our little bean had not grown anymore and it's heart had stopped beating, so now I have to wait to miscarry naturally.  I don't know what to do with myself, this is far worse than getting a BFN, you actually start to believe that you are pregnant, and then it's all taken away again  

I will post again when I can get myself together a bit.


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Butterfly -          I'm so sorry hun.


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

madhair - [fly]  PUPO [/fly]

Honeypot - hi, how are you getting on??

Hazel - although he's not booked it yet, there are positive signs there he's not completely ignoring it... so sorry to hear about your poor doggie, I love my dog so much I can only imagine how you feel!  I hope he makes a speedy recovery and can come home to you quickly.

Kelly100 - how are you feeling?

I'm cooking for my dad and his new girlfriend and my bro tonight (my bro is staying with me while on navy leave) as its dad's birthday - not met the GF yet... tomorrow evening I'm having a close mate over for a curry - she doesn't know about tx and thursday I am meeting with so ex-work colleagues, so I've got all my evenings planned out until OTD. Have to say I really don't feel that positive, mainly due to lack of symptoms. I am eating like a horse and that is usually a pretty good AF sign for me!


----------



## Kelly100 (Jul 27, 2009)

Butterfly - I am so very sorry that this is happening to you. Life just isn't fair sometimes. I know how devastated you must be feeling. Take care xxx



Ladynecta - I'm feeling fine thanks. I've been doing some work from home and my DH has Thurs and Fri off work so we'll go out somewhere together. Almost half way through the 2ww. No symptoms but I wouldn't expect to have any yet. You shouldn't be worrying that you haven't got any symptoms yet. Everyone is different and often pregnancy and AF symptoms are the same (just to confuse us!). Stay positive. I think it's great that you've got loads planned this week, it should make it go really quickly.

Madhair - Glad everything went well yesterday. Hope you're taking it easy.

Hazel - Hope your dog's ok.

Bye for now.

Kelly X


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

I am sorry only very short message tonight as I feel realy tired . Today was my 2nd day at work after nearly 2 moths being off sick and not doing anything even at home.. during that time now is hard  Feeling better phisycaly just weak and really realy tired but I will write soon more to everyone else 
*
Buterflyblue* - I am so sorry to hear that awful news   I know what you feeling and how hard it is especially after positive test and being so happy.. I know its so painful but please remeber that although it was really unforunate its a good thing it was BFP and it will happen for you in future!!!!!!!!!! Please dont give up !! 

Lots of   for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Buterflyblue - I am so sorry I cant imagen how you must be feeling, thinking of you.    
Love Madhair xxx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Butterfly blue....that is so horrible for you...I had that on my first proper pregnancy and found out at the 9 week scan at the heart had stopped ...it is very traumatic...horrid is not the word really. take care of yourself and give your body some time to recover and settle down. I am sure that you will get your baby in the end. I was once told that 50% of first pregnancies are lost (most we don't know about though) It is because the body gets things a bit wrong sometimes and it is almost like a practise run....not sure if it is true but the next pregnancy was fine for me....and she is now 11 months old eating a tuna sandwich !!

lots of love to you all...

x HP


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi All

sorry i have been missing my computer CRASHED on Sunday, have just bought a new laptop and back online, will catch up with everyone soon

Butterfly Blue, sorry to hear your news, all the best hon, I wish I could have some good advice but i went throught similar in January and it was rought for me so I must have done something wrong....

Chat soon
nattyT


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi all,

Butterfly blue i am so sorry to hear your sad news, try and stay positive that you did get a BFP, i know it is hard. I m/c at 6 weeks so i know how you feel.  Sending you big hugs   .

I have finally made my follow up appointment to see Mr.Wilcox on the 28th Aug, we have now had two iui's and both have ending in m/c, so the nurses recommended a follow up appointment.

Hi to you all on the 2ww, hope you are coping ok? the day's sure drag....

Big hugs,
xxxx


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Ladynecta   good luck for tomorrow  
love madhair xxx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Good luck Ladynecta        

x HP


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

A quick post just for Butterfly Blue - so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you lots of    

Katy xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Butterfly Blue    so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you x


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you for your good wishes xx  I just need some time to get my head round all of this, and decide what I want to do about the embryo, I'm not sure I can wait it out for a natural miscarriage      

Good luck ladynecta


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Tried to speak to Mr R, but he is away for a few days, but his secretary got hold of him and phoned me back to say that I had to wait for two weeks to see if nature took its course, and if not to go to my GP    apparently that is the current guidance laid down by the Royal College of Surgeons! So it looks like there is nothing I can do but wait, more waiting  . . .


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi butterflyblue 

I'm sorry to hear you have to wait for nature to take it course...it must be very hard for you. Thinking of you, big hugs
xx


----------



## Kelly100 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Ladynecta,

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow.    

Kelly X


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Ladynecta* good luck!!!!!!!!!!!   

Just quick post before work. I will be back at the weekend! Have a good day everyone!!!


----------



## ladynecta (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi ladies, sorry for lack of personals - it was a BFN for me, so I'm feeling a little down. Think I already knew. Have called the clinic and they say I can go again next month, so I'm grateful for that


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Ladynecta - im so sorry to that sending you lots of      .  Good news that you can go again next month I will keep everything crossed for you.
Love madhair xxxx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Ladynecta sorry to hear you news   but happy for you that you can try again next month.  Give yourself a bit of time, take care xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Ladynecta - sorry hun, thinking of you. 
Big hugs


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh damn....more bad news on this board....sorry Ladynecta to hear about the BFN...but good luck for next month. You have to look at IUI a little like trying naturally and very few people conceive in the first month and usually it takes at least 2 or 3 months...keep positive as I sure that it will happen for you it just has to be the right time and the right egg.

x HP


----------



## Kelly100 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ladynecta - Sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you.    

Kelly xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Ladynecta* - sorry to hear that   but please remeber with IUI is not that easy usually takes few goes. Glad you can start again very soon! xx


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello ladies 

Butterflyblue - how are you feeling im sure things must be really tough for you and the 2 weeks must be going by really slowly for you, I hope you don't have to wait to long. Thinking of you.

Ladynecta - How are you doing? keeping everything crossed for next month for you hopefully that will be your month. 

Grejka - How was your first week back at work, i bet you are looking forward to a weekend off (assuming you work mon - fri). Hope your ok, when are you hoping to start more tx, good luck when you do.

Hazel - How are you? has your DP booked his test yet? I hope so   !!! How is you dog hopefully on the road to a speedy recovary.

Rungirl - Good luck on the 28th hope he tells you what your hoping to here (think he is so lovely mr w). Yes you are right this 2ww really does drag! Hope your well.

HP - hello how are you? I hope everthing is good with you? How is your daughter anymore tuna sarnies today!!!

NattyT - Hi how are you? Hope the new laptop is working perfectly!

Kelly100 - Hi hope everything is going ok with you?

Sorry if I have missed anyone out sending love to you all        .

I am still on 2ww wait altough it an 18 day wait so I still have 13 days left and it feels like the days are lasting forever!! I think im going to test early on maybe day 16 - can 2 days make much difference?? Did any of you test early?
Feeling quite emotional at the moment not really sure why its a Little strange but keeping everything crossed   !! Trying to think of things to do to pass the time ?? Its my birthday on Monday so hoping the DH has arranged a nice day out!!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend 



Love to you all 

Madhair 
xxxxxxx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Butterflyblue* - How are you feeling? I know its stupid question I know its hard Just wanted say I am thinking of you!  
*Hazel* - How are you? How is your dog? Any desicion about your DP tests? I understand its anoying with waiting but everything is so expensive so I will probably also try to do with NHS!! I am going for Xmas to Poland and I also want to book conultation with Polish doctor regarding my ectopic history. It will be cheaper there plus I hope they will give me advise....
We dont have the puppy yet. Its againg about money... not even about buying the pup but later the insurance and paying for hotels when we go away..
*ladynecta* - how are you?? Are you starting again next month??   
*
madhair* -    Have a great birthday!!! write to us what your Dh planned for you! Did you take medicinde "Pregnyl" If so you cant test earlier because that could give you false popsitive!! My first week at work was OK I just felt really tired! Thank you for asking! I am planning next tx after Xmas but we gave with my DH time to think again next month when we will be ready.. I still didnt have my first AF... 

Kelly - whow are you doiing?? Not long now for you??


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

butterfly      im so sorry to hear ur news, life really can be so cruel sometimes. take care of urself and try to look on the positive side that you can get pregnant, its happened once and it will happen again

ladynecta    sorry to hear about ur bfn glad ur able to go again so soon though

madhair 18 days does seem to drag, like grejka said if you took pregnyl you have to be very careful testing early, I know its hard but its better to wait until otd so you know you have the right result. hope you have a lovely birthday tomorrow and dh has planned something really nice and special for you

grejka im glad your first week at work was ok. try not to worry that af has not arrived, it may be due to the stress of everything as that can effect your cycle

bel hows everything with you. Are you all registered with the new clinic now?

our dog ralph is now out of the vets and feeling very sorry for himself, he is not allowed to do anything for 6 weeks which is a struggle to get him to stay still and take it easy, he has to be carried up and down stairs and steps which can get a bit annoying as he is not the lightest dog in the world ( he is a springer spaniel) Dp has finally got round to booking his doctors appointment, He has to see the doctor first before seeing the nurse for his blood test so he has got that on wed. I think he finally realised how much its been stressing me out not knowing and after I told him I had phoned the clinic and found out that the cf test on its own was 120 quid he just booked it up, so Im feeling a little less stressed now

Hi to everyone else, hope ur all enjoying the nice sunny weather today

Hazel x


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi All

Wow what a lovely day, have been to pembury been picking apples with my mom who was here for the weekend, a nice way to end the weekend, she is now on the bus and train back to henley.

Has been a lovely weekend.

Dh is still away, hope he will be back by next week - have been missing him lots, and to make matters worse its his birthday next wednesday.... 

Hope you are all well and best wishes to everyone thinking of you all

Chat soon
nats
x


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello!  

I hope you won't mind me joining your thread?  I did post on here several months ago when I first went to SEFC, but I later lost track of where this thread had gone!  

It's good to catch up with lots of your news, although I must say how hard it is to read such sad news in many cases.  I hope that time is healing your wounds.

I feel like I've been waiting forever for this tx to start and now it seems to be moving so quickly!  I've been stimming for a week and had a scan on Friday morning to see how my follies had responded.  I didn't respond too well with my first cycle (at the Chaucer in C'bury) with only 4 eggs retrieved, but I was very relieved when Sherry showed me 5 on my right and 8 on my left!  Let's hope they've continued to grow nicely!  

I'm in again for another scan tomorrow morning at 9.30, then it looks as if I've got ec on Wed.  Yikes!  I'm not looking forward to it, but, hey ho - I don't know about you, but I feel as if I'd withstand anything if it meant I'd get a baby at the end of it!

I hope I can be a support to everyone on here and likewise - I look forward to being able to go through this hard process with people that understand.

Cardi
x


----------



## Kelly100 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Cardi - Welcome back! Sounds like you're doing really well, I'm sure those follies have been growing nicely over the weekend. I found the EC ok, didn't remember much at all, so I'm sure you'll be fine. Good luck with the rest of your tx.

Butterfly - How are you doing? Thinking of you at this awful time.    

Ladynecta - Hope you're ok. It's good that you get to start again soon.

Madhair - Happy Birthday for tomorrow! Hope you have a lovely day.

Hazel - Good that you've made some progress with your DH booking an appt.

I'm not sure what's happening with me. My OTD is Wednesday but I started light spotting on Saturday. I normally have several days of spotting before AF starts so not sure if it's a bad sign. I'm trying to keep an open mind but not feeling as positive as I was. Really just want to know if it's worked now but I'm not going to test early in case I get a false result. Oh well only a few more days to go and I'm back to work tomorrow so it will probably go quite quickly.

Hi to everyone else.

Kelly X


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*cardi* -  I am glad you come back to us  All the best with your tx!!!!!!!!! 
*Kelly100* - I hope everything will be OK I am holding my fingerss crossed   
*Hazel* - I am happy that things are "moving" for you!! When do you think rafly you can start next tx? Maybe we will be together?
*Waspey* - how are you??


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry ladies, I've not felt much like posting in the last few days.

Kelly100 I noticed that it was your OTD day today, sending you very best wishes     xx

Love to you all xx


----------



## Honey Pot (Apr 27, 2006)

Good luck Kelly 100....I hope that the spotting continued to be just that for you   

x HP


----------



## Kelly100 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I'm afraid it's bad news for me. I tested today and got a BFN. I'm ok but feeling quite emotional. I have spoken to clinic and have a follow up with Mr R in a couple of weeks.

Chat soon.

Kelly X


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi everyone,

kelly100 - sorry to hear about your bfn, try and stay positive, thinking of you.

We had our appointment with Mr. R. yesterday and it was very interesting although a bit to tecnical in places, as we have had iui twice and had success in getting pregnant but sadly miscarried both times, he suggested dh having his sperm tested something to do with dna?!!, its expensive £320 and its sent to the USA.  If it comes back low it it is easily treated with vitamins and high levels of vitamin C....i got a bit confused.  But we are going to try it as i have had two miscarriages and i really don't want a third!  So, i think i'll take another month off while waiting for the results....
So, feeling more positive and nice to take the focus off me, and get dh involved more.

Hi to everyone else,
big hugs,
xxxx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Kelly* - I am realy sorry to hear that bad news  !!  all of that is so unfair and you have to be really strong... Best of luck in couple of weeks on a follow up meeting!! 

*rungirl* - thats really intersting with that test for your DH! I wonder how qucikly you will have the resolts if that going to USA..?

*Hazel, ladynecta, Butterflyblue, Waspey, Natty, Cardi,madhair* - How are you??

For me I had finally my first Af and I feel really weak and tired as its realy strong . Looking forward to long  weekend!!! 

Lots of    for all of you girls!!!


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Kelly100 - I'm so sorry to hear you news, sending you big   xx

Rungirl - It's good that you are feeling positive after your meeting with Mr R.  The test he was talking about was a DNA fragmentation test, if it comes back as over 15% it can be a factor in eggs not fertilising, or implanting, and miscarriage.  My DP had it and the level was a few % over 15 so he took high dose Vitamin C & E for three months and it reduced the DNA frag % to just below 15%.  If you do have to go down this route you end up having to pay for two tests and they are expensive.  In the end I still miscarried, so I don't know where we go from here.

Grejka - sorry to hear you are feeling low, but at least AF arrived, and your body is getting back to normal.  Take it easy this week xx

As for me, I am still waiting  .  I can't properly pick myself up and move on until this is all over.

Best wishes to everyone


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

Morning!

*Kelly100* - Oh Kelly, I'm so sorry. I know how painful it is - I really hope that time helps you heal quickly. Thinking of you 

*Butterflyblue* - poor you. I read back through this thread and had tears in my eyes - you really have had a tough old time of it. I hope this period of waiting passes quickly and you can move on. 

*Grejka* - thanks for your warm welcome! Sorry to read about your horrid time too - blimey, it's really hard to pick yourself up and keep going after all of that, so you must be a really strong woman. Good luck with your next cycle.. 

*rungirl* - glad the follow-up was positive - I hope that helps to keep your pma up as you face the next cycle.. DH and I are classed as 'unexplained' and I don't think there's ever a word that's more FRUSTRATING!!  It'll be good for your dh to be able to do something positive. Keep us posted!

As for me, I had ec yesterday and they got 10 eggs!! Hurrah - was so relieved - they only got 4 last time. Still waiting for the dreaded phonecall though to tell us how many have fertilised.. I'll let you know! Oh the rollercoaster...what joy!

Have a good day girls,
Cardi
xx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi All

well i have seen so busy lately no been online much!
Cardi - well done on your 10 eggs, thats brilliant wishing you all the best for the next couple of important days.

Mr R told me to call the clinic in September - in my mind that is on the 1st Sept ha ha, we are going to be away so will call them today to discuss what he wanted me to know, I have waited a month to hear so lets see that they have in store for a treatment plan etc.  My transfer date is to be around mid December, granted I know it still ages away, but who knows.  I will log on after the call to see how much longer I will have to wait before getting my life sorted for this one.

Chat soon thinking of you all   
nattyT


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

Just popping on to let you know that 7 have fertilised!  Am very pleased..just got to hope they carry on getting nice and fat ready for a transfer on Saturday. Will let you know!

Thanks *Natty* for your good wishes - I hope the call proves positive.. 

Cardi
xx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi

Wow Cardi, 7/10 is brilliant fingers crossed the following days are the same good news for you.

all the best
nats
x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Butterflyblue - that's really interesting that you also had the test - and also that we may need to do two  tests which cost 320quid each!!! He also mentioned taking something with C-? and asprin, did you take both of these as well??  I'm really keen to go again, just waiting for my period.  The test takes about 10 days and the results are sent to sefc and then mr.r contacts us.
Cardi - good news, keep it up!
grejka - its good that the body is getting back to normal, and i'm sure its also normal to feel low with your first period.
Have a good day girls,
xxx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi 

Rungirl was it Clexaine?  Injections  I have read some very good diaries where they use metformin (maybe not for you) asprin and clexaine

let me know what happens
nats
x


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

hello Cardi, and welcome, apologies I think I was wallowing in my own self pity when you rejoined us, and I never did welcome you.  Well done for 7/10 eggs fertilising that's great news.  very best of luck to you   xx

Rungirl - you will only have to have two tests if the first one comes back as higher than 15% (that appears to be the cut off) my DP's was just over 19%, then after 3 months on anti-oxidants another test is done to see if it is then below the 15%.  I was not told to take aspirin or any other drugs, other than the cyclogest, maybe that's something I need to discuss at our follow up meeting.    Interestingly enough I have read reports that although anti-oxidants reduce the DNA fragmentation, they can have a detrimental effect on the morphology and motility of the sperm . . . you just can't win can you!

Natty T - good luck with your call to Mr R, hope everything goes according to plan xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Butterflyblue*- Could you tell me why you ve been told that you cant take aspiryn? I didnt understand. I am asking because I was takien aspiryn during my tx.


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Morning All!!

NattyT - Yes it was clexaine and asprin.  He mentioned this first in the appointment and then went on to talk about the dna fragmentation test?  He also said to wait a month then start iui in September.  I've made the appointmetn for dh on the 7th for test but unfortunately, its the day schools starts back so will have to re-schedule.  It cost £320 so not cheap, and we are kind of running out of money....

Butterflyblue - I used the cyclogest the second time, and still miscarried (everyone is so different) at least it was very early in the pregnancy, so i think that is why he suggested the clexine and the asprin.  I seem to get pregnant successfully with iui both both times miscarried.  Its so frustrating!

Cardi - great news about the fertilized eggs, when is your transfer day??

Have a good day everyone,
big hugs
xxx


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Grejka, ladies

Mr R didn't tell me to take aspirin, so I didn't.  It's not that he specifically told me not to.  Hope that makes sense.

I think everyones treatment is different, and alot of the time it's a case of seeing what works . . . very frustrating for all of us, but that's part of the problem with this infuriating "unexplained infertility" label that so many of us have.

I thought I was getting over things until today, and this morning I've had more tears, it's so stupid, but I just can't do anything about it.  Over the last few days my face has come out in so many spots, it's totally depressing, I just wish that the miscarriage would happen. On top of that the cat (who has irritable bowel syndrome - have you ever heard such a thing!) couldn't help himself, so there I was at 8 o'clock this morning with a mop in my hand, a horrible smell in the kitchen, a sorry for himself cat, and tears running down my face.  DP thinks I've gone mad!  At least I can see the funny side of it now that I've written it down.  

Hope everyone enjoys the long weekend, a bit of sunshine will help lift all our spirits xx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi all

Kelly im so sorry to hear about your BFN      life is so unfair

Cardi welcome back, well done on having 7 fertilised thats brilliant

Grejka how are you doing, I really dont know when I can have a next tx or if I will be able to, it all depends on the resuts of dp s test

Rungirl Im glad you are feeling positive after your meeting, Lets hope that you get something out of these test results that may hopefully explain a few things. I think its good they are looking into your dh as well. I think sometimes they focus too much on us ladies

Butterfly, give yourself time you are bound to be up and down, its perfectly normal. Im sorry but I did have to laugh about your cat, One of mine likes to throw up alot so im always coming down in the morning to piles of sick so I know where you are coming from on that 1 (at least sick doesnt smell so bad though) Ive never heard of a cat with IBS  

Ive hit another brick wall, Dp went to the doctors about his blood test, only for the doctor to say that he didnt think we could get the test done on the NHS but he wasnt sure and we have still not heard anything back. I burst into tears on dp the other day (really not like me) and said that I just wanted to pay for the tests at the clinic (£220) because I just cant stand the waiting any longer. Its one thing going through the tx but the fact that I dont even know if I can go ahead is just eating me up inside, Im hating my job but until I know what is happening its not worth looking for a new one. I just need to know if I can move on with my life. Sorry to come on here and moan again, it seems that is all ive been doing lately

Hi everyone else, how are you all doing, Wishing everyone the best with their tx

Hazel x


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello ladies - hope you're all enjoying the  this weekend?

Well, I'm officially PUPO - hurrah! Have spent the day lying on the bed watching dvds on my laptop. DH is being a good boy and attending to my every whim - just the way I like it! So, we had 2 grade 2 8 cell embies put back - the cons reckoned they were good uns! Fingers crossed! As for our others - 4 were only 2 cell and 1 was a 6 cell so they're going to see how they develop over the weekend and then give us a call on Monday. I'm really hoping we'll have a few  but hoping even more that we won't need them!!

Thanks so much for my warm welcome back to this board and for all your good wishes for my little embies - I'm sure it helped!!

*Hazelm* - what a nightmare you've been having. Don't you worry about moaning girl, that's what we're here for. Noone else really understands how you feel, so moan away! I hope things get sorted soon. I know waiting is absolute agony - I've been putting my life on hold for nearly 6 years now.

*Butterflyblue* - poor you. It's weird isn't it how the slightest thing can set you off. Also you're hormones are still all over the place too - so don't worry, you're not losing the plot!! (I lost mine a long time ago - anyone seen it??) I hope things run their course soon and you can move on.. 

*Rungirl* - I hope the  comes along quickly and you can get going again. In the meantime have a  or two for me!!

*Natty* - how are you doing today? Did you make that call?? What did Mr R say? When can you go again? If you're away, hope you're having a lovely relaxing time!

*Grejka* - how are you love? Is time working its magic and making life a less painful? Hope the  has left you now!

*Kelly, Ladynectar* - how's things? Hope each day is getting a little easier 

*Madhair* - how's the 2ww madness going? If you've got any tips of how to distract myself, let me know!!

Anyway, have a lovely long weekend,

Cardi
xxx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi All

well i am officially done, with my clients work, I did go out today to a friend bbq which was lovely, watch SA vs OZ rugby - fabulous win for the SA... yippie....

So its almost midnight but i can go to bed in peace now, the work part is done...  Tomorrow we are off to another bbq, I know busy hey?  Well I just need to pop to Dunelm to buy 2 holdall's for our trip, will also pop into Hobycraft to get a balloon heilium (sp) box, so when hubby gets home on Monday he will have balloons pressies and cake.  
Monday I will get up early bake the cake - then off to the Hop Farm to watch high school musical - yippied, that is sarcastic by the way - ha ha the things we have to do!

A quick wizz around the house in the afternoon, get school bags and uniform ready - and cook dinner - then I should be done.

wow it seemed so much less before I started typing ha ha.

Well Cardi - enjoy your 2ww, I know everyone eventually hates the drag but just think you are so close to being actually pregnant so just believe and enjoy

To everyone else, wishing you all the best in your stages....

I made the call to the Clinic will be starting down reg in my October Af, Ec 30 Nov and Et 3rd December.  I will call the clinic when we get back so that i can get the script for the pill and make sure I know what im doing with the asprin.

Chat soon
Best regards to you all
nattyT


----------



## Poppykit10 (Nov 12, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Firstly I must appologise for not posting for the past month 
I had to come on to give big hugs to *Grejka and Dawn*  
I had to have time out from posting ,and even being here, for a while just to get my head together.Very selfish I know 

I will try to catch up with the people I have yet to get to know.
Bel
XXX

Hello *Hazel* xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

NattyT said:


> My transfer date is to be around mid December, granted I know it still ages away, but who knows.


Hi all, and sorry for those having a hard time.

We are thinking of doing another FET, possibly with ET mid-Dec (if we can get the ££ together) so may be back on the thread. I know we are so, so lucky to have our two beautiful babies from SEFC. I hope Mr R can work his magic for everybody here!

xx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi all

Hello drownedgirl I got my official dates last week, I down reg in October, my baseline scan is 18th Nov expected ec 30th Nov and et 3rd Dec.

I am eager to start writing on the the nov/dec thread but dont want to be too eager.... do you want to join me there?

To everyone else, thinking of you best wishes to everyone.

Love 
NattyT


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello ladies

How is everyone and how is your tx going?? Great I hope - and hope you all had a lovely long weekend.

Sorry I haven't posted for a while! Thank you for all the Birthday wishes DH and I just stayed at home and he cooked me dinner it was lovely to have a quiet one (and to be spoilt with gorgeous gifts)!!

Sorry for no personal messages this time feeling a little down as started spotting today OTD is on Friday but think I already know the answer.  

Its so very hard to deal with all the emotions that go along with tx especially when your friends have (luckily) never been in this situation, so they try to be supportive but just don't really understand.

Just wanted to let you know I haven't disappeared!! ill post again very soon.

Love Madhair xxx


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies 

Its a   for me. Feeling really low  

Hope your all ok 

Love Madhair


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi All

just wanted to wish Madhair strength and best wishes, its horrible I know, but with ff and your freinds and family I am sure you will start feeling strong again soon.

Keep your chin up, there is nothing more you can do right now.


nats
x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

Madhair - Sorry to hear about your bfn, stay strong and sending you big hugs.

My af started today which is the first one after my mc, so feeling pretty low myself.... we are still not sure which road to go more tests or try iui and pray we don;t get another mc 
Natty - nice to have some dates to focus on, and the next few weeks will fly by, once kids back at school and the run up to Xmas.

big hugs,
Rungirl xxxxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi bel u dont need to appologise about not being on here, Your not being selfish you need to do what is right for you and if that means having a break from the board then that is fine, im sure most of us have felt like that at some point or another

Madhair     im sorry to hear about your bfn, try to stay stong although I know its not easy

drowned girl Hi hope to see you back on here soon

Natty t sorry but could you tell me what you mean by down reg, im prob being really thick

Rungirl sorry your feeling down after your first af, it must be really hard, take your time to decide what to do next 

Im still waiting for dp to have his blood tests, we have been a bit pre occupied the dog is back at the vets having another operation today (another grand later) because the plates in his leg didnt hold and twisted and all the screws came out, this is his last chance if it goes again then he will lose his leg which will be a nightmare because he has really bad arthritis in his other 1. Dp is really down about it so I dont want to hassel him at the moment about the blood tests but they are still firmly wedged in my mind

Hope everyone is well sending you all lots of  

Hazel x


----------



## madhair (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words Hazelm, NattyT and Rungirl I am trying to be strong. I have just had another disapointment as sefc say I cant try another iui this month as they are to busy im so gutted, I am so desperate to go again and I thought it would give me something to focus on.

NattyT Glad you have your dates best of luck to you.

Rungirl lots of hugs to you too      

Hazel I hope the op was a success and your dog is on the mend. Hopefully dp will test soon.

Lots of love 

Madhair 
xxxxx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi all

well HazelM re the down reg its the pill I will be taking for 3 weeks before my baseline scan (so that they can check that my lining is thin and overies have no follicles on them)

I call it down regulating cause these tabs basically stop me making any hormones which would cause my natural cycle to happen.


Wishing all the ladies who are feeling down a warm night in bed with a good movie (nothing about family or babies or anything like that!)

regards to everyone
nattyT


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 16, 2009)

hello all

Sorry I haven't been in touch for a while, it's all been a bit hectic, Mr R called me in for scans over the weekend to check what was happening, and then arranged for me to go to Pembury hospital today, but said everything might happen over the weekend with a bit of luck.  Well, the spotting and cramps started over the weekend, but nothing significant happened, then yesterday evening my body must have decided enough was enough, so a lot of pain etc. later  , manic phone calls and another scan this morning showed everything has passed.  So thankfully I missed having to have the ERPC by a couple of hours.  I feel a lot better now that it is over really.  I'm going to take some time out for abit, go on holiday and get my head together.

Madhair, I'm really sorry about your BFN   sending you big hugs, be strong xx

Hazel,  hope your dog is ok, it's so worrying isn't it xx I've had my poor old cat for 17 years, and although he has the problems with the IBS etc, (glad that made you Laugh!) I don't know what I would do without him.  Sorry to hear you are no further forward with the tests, hope you get some answers soon xx

Bel, hello I have been wondering how things were going with you   don't apologise for taking time out, this all becomes a bit suffocating sometimes    xx

Drownedgirl, hello, hope to see you back here soon   

Hi rungirl, sorry to hear you are feeling low, at least you know that your body is getting back into it's normal cycle.  Hope you are feeing a little better today  

NattyT, glad you have got your dates sorted for next tx, hope you are keeping well xx

Cardi, how are you doing? sending you lots of     keep up the PMA xx

Grejka, ladynecta and kelly, how are things with you?  

Hope you are well honeypot xx

Best wishes to all xx


----------



## Kelly100 (Jul 27, 2009)

Madhair - Just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear about your BFN.      

Hope you don't have to wait too long before you can start treatment again.

Kelly X


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Dear All,

Butterflyblue - sorry to hear about your week-end it must have been very upsetting for you.  Good idea to get away and get some rest and relaxation. 

Madhair -  how are you feeling hun,  have you got a date for your next iui?  I rang the clinic this morning to book in for next month, and they have a new system that you can't just ring when your af starts you have to be booked in?!  

We have deceied not to have dh sperm tested for the "dna fragmentation" test and we are just going to have another round of iui and cross everything and pray.  We are booked in for a baseline scan on the 30th September.....

Big hugs to everyone i have missed
rungirl xx


----------



## waspey (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all

Sorry I have not be on for ages, have just been busy trying to get on with life after the last BFN!

Sorry to hear about the BFN's.  God there have been a few lately on here?  Lets hope the luck will change for the winter!

I am doing ok.  I saw Mr R about three weeks ago now and he suggested my husband having the DNA fragmentation test that goes off to America, which we have had done and are awaiting results on now.  He suggested it is worth doing just in case there is a problem and that is why the embryos have not been implanting!  We will see I guess.

I am booked in to start treatment again on 11th Nov, decided I needed a break and a holiday before I go again.  So am off to Dubai in October for my wedding anniversary!  Cant wait!

Anyway hope everyone is good and sending my best wishes to everyone doing treatment at the moment.  Will be back soon I am sure.

Lisa xx


----------



## NattyT (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi all

well its one hour till the taxi comes to fetch us, for our flight to cork ireland, will be away till tuesday next week, when we get back im thrown back into a mad busy week, but once september is over then i can start relaxing snuggling up and getting ready to start treatment, looking forward to it.

Hope you all have a good week, all the best for those waiting and testing etc.  thinking of you all

regards
nattyT


----------



## cardi (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Just popped on to say hi  - but as I'm on my mum's computer I could be 'cut off' at any moment as I think it must be one of the original prototypes.. AARRGHHH! 

Anyway... how's everyone? I'm still going slowly  as I'm not even a week through the 2ww.. I'd forgotten how much it messes with your brain! I've come down to Deal (Kent) to visit my mum so that she can wait on me (!) and to give my husband a break from doing it! Also, I've given up my job, so I'm even more insane and obsessive on my own!

*nattyt * - enjoy your jaunt to Ireland - I hope you have a blast - have a  or 5 for all of us that can't!!!

*poppykit * - sorry you've had a hard time of it lately. i hope time is working its magic and you are starting to feel a bit more positive about the future. 

*drownedgirl * - I followed the link to your 'twins birth' - what a couple of beauts! Thanks for sharing! Good luck with your next tx!

*madhair * - so so sorry to hear about your bfn. I really hope that time heals quickly and you and dh can move on. Look after yourselves 

*rungirl * - all the very best of luck for this next round of iui. We've everything crossed for you that it works this time.. 

*Waspy * - hope all goes well with the dna frag test.. there's always something isn't there?! A holiday will do you both the world of good. (Any room in your suitcase for another!)

*butterflyblue * - phew - what a rough time of it eh? So sorry for you - so glad you missed the erpc.. Keep going hun.. 

*hazelm * - sorry to hear about your dog (and that it cost a grand!!??) Hope all's well with it now? Sending my hugs to your furbaby! 

Well, that's all from me from now. I'll keep you posted with my slooooooooooow progress!

Cardi
xxx


----------



## hazelm (Mar 8, 2009)

madhair im sorry that you cant go again straight away, I know how you feel as I felt the same after my ist iui but I think is is sometimes good to have a break especially to give your body a break from all the drugs, it will come round sooner than you think

Natty T thanks for clearing that up for me, I had a feeling it was something like that but wasnt sure

Butterfly im glad you feeling a bit better, I think a holiday is a good idea to give yourself time to heal, mentally and physically. Any ideas on where you are going to go?

rungirl Im keeping everything crossed that your next round of iui goes well

Lisa Hi glad to hear from you, Im glad ur ok, Hope everything goes ok with dh dna frag test I suppose if there is a prob it might explain a few things and can then be fixed for a hopefully more positive outcome. Hope you have a lovely time in dubai for your wedding anniversary

cardi hope you are trying to keep occupied during ur 2ww, its amazing how slow 2 weeks go when ur waiting for something

Grejka how are you

Hi bel and everyone else I have missed

Dp finally got round to phoning the clinic and he has managed to get a blood test tomorrow yay we are finally getting there, im just   the results come back clear

Hazel x


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Just dropping in quickly as I really should post on here more often - especially as I have my baseline scan for treatment on Monday!!!  Don't know if I'll coincide with any of you, but will be good to keep in touch with people from SEFC.

To those of you who've recently had BFNs - sending lots of    I know that some of you are very keen to get going again quickly, but I'm a great believer in having a bit of a break between cycles.  

We were heartbroken after our 2nd failed cycle in August 2006.  We missed out on so much that summer, what with getting ready for treatment, doing it, then trying to get back to normal afterwards.  In the end we went to Antigua for a week in the November, and it really helped us get our heads together.  By the time we got home it was soon Christmas then New Year, so we had lots of fun with family and friends.  We did the next cycle in February 2007, and I was able to give DH the best birthday present ever in early March ... telling him I was pregnant.  

That all seems like a long time ago now; Thomas will soon be 2, and I'm not getting any younger.  So, after an abandoned cycle earlier this year I'm having another shot at it.  Right now I feel more scared than ever; it certainly doesn't get any easier.

Love to you all, Katy xx


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

I am very sorry for not being here for long time but I am all the time with you with all my heart!! I just come back to full time to work and its really hard to find time plus I am getting more tired than before I think I am still weak... Its 5 weeks since I had my pregnancy removed and I am still finding really hard emotionally... I was for conculing session this week for first time in my life but after that I think I felt even worse  I was just saying there once all over again my infertility story plus recent ectopic pregnancy ... After that session rest of the day I was in tears... 
*Butterflyblue*- Sorry what you have to go throw ...  I understand very well We went throw that awful thing in similar time... Do you know wen you can start next tx? 
*Hazel* - so glad that your DP's test is done  for result!!!!
*Poppy* - I am glad to see you   here!! I was missing you here! How things are going with you??
*Kelly* - all the best on your follow up appointment!! 
*Natty* - How are you? so your tx its not around Xmas finally? 
*Waspey* - I am happy you going for nice  ! i am sure that will help to relax and recover
*Kathy* - Good Luck on Monday!!  
 and  to all of you girls!! 
Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

grrrrr, i feel so frustrated I just lost everything I wrote!!  I may have to shorten reply due mainly out of pure frustration.

Hello, Ladies, not sure if you remember me. It's been a long while as took a break from forum and continued with tx. First, I wanted to wish ladies currently going through treatment all the best.  it all goes well for you.

Grejka, Rungirl, Butterflyblue- i am so very sorry for your recent loss. You've been through so much.   

_Warning: upsetting news to follow._ I left forum, to try to deal with it all on our own and not think about things 24/7 as felt it was best for me. But could really use some virtual support atm. After IUI, we had to go for ICSI due to low motility. They collected 6 eggs, 5 fertilized and 2 transferred. All were grade one and 3 were frozen. Most 8 cell, one 10. I fell pregnant, had scan at 6wks3days- they found empty sac- no pole, no yolk. I was told possibly too early but from what I've read I'm in the mind that it's likely a blighted ovum. We tried calling for an earlier scan, but nurse said we need to just wait it out. We have decided to go private- as it's just too painful sitting around not knowing what's going on, we just want to know. After hearing news, I've 'unattached' myself from little one as fear I've already lost. My heart hurts, feel numb but trying to have just a bit of hope for scan which is booked later this afternoon. Girls, my heart goes out to each of you- waiting and trying and then some having to go through heartbreak. I hope I can come back and give great news . 

Sorry, if my response is a bit rushed. Hope you don't mind my coming back.

LOL

Pixie


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Pix*,  Of course I remeber you I am happy you come back to us! I really hope you had good news on you scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!? 

As for me I had again emotional day I was in tears ... I think its even worse then it was before with me... But I will be fighting!!


----------



## Pix4Bu (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi again everyone. Sadly, it wasn't meant to be.  Empty sac.  Have been told to still go in for scan upcoming Tuesday- I'm guessing to verify it for the 3rd time.  Honestly, don't want to go for yet another scan, knowing things aren't well.  Have been told I can either miscarry naturally or go through D&C.  Will discuss it over thoroughly first before making a final decision.  We're obviously heartbroken and I burst into tears from time to time.  I'll likely take a short break- not too long of a break as I honestly, just want to move on and try again.  

I'm so sorry to bring such upsetting news once again on this thread.  I still have faith that all will work well in the future.  

Grejka,    stay strong sweetheart.  You're allowed to cry whenever you want to-you're still grieving for your loss and it's perfectly normal and healthy to do so.  I still shed tears over my first loss!  So, cry all you want, whenever you need to and be sure to look after yourself.  Go for walks, take warm baths- book yourself in for a massage.  Spoil yourself.  Do whatever you feel you need to do to get you through this.  As for counseling, I've been through it- and things may just be brought up to the surface, which I feel is important, so that you can deal with everything this is deep in your heart and head right now.  It's better to let it all out then to keep it to yourself and it's good to talk to someone other than family and friends.    We have only told a few others about my pregnancy and loss; sadly, told in laws about things yesterday evening.  I'm likely not to tell family back home- I don't want to worry them or upset them and I certainly don't want them to tell me not to go through treatment again!  Just sure that's how my mom would react out of protection of course.  Anyhow, sweetie, I know what you're going through and if you ever want to pm me feel free to do so.  Keep your faith hun, take time off if need be, you and your dh will get through this.

AAAaaack!  I really hope I haven't upset all you others currently going through tx or waiting.  I know reading such news, always brought me down.  I am thankful, that it worked and hopeful, it shall happen again.  

All the best to you all,

Pixie


----------



## grejka (Mar 31, 2009)

*Pixie*, check your pm!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=207388.0


----------

